# Vögel an der Futterstelle 2014



## pema (10. Mai 2014)

Hallo zusammen,
ich habe gerade festgestellt, dass es noch kein neues Thema für 2014 gibt:
ich mache also mal den Anfang.
Trotz oder wegen des schlechten Wetters ist heute Großkampftag an den Futterstellen.
Das erste mal war eine 'Single'-Starfamilie bei mir.
   Die warten noch auf Mutti
  Aber was ist denn hier jetzt los?
  Endlich Ruhe und was zu fressen
  Jetzt versuchen wir es mal alleine...

klappt aber noch nicht so gut . Habe ich beobachten können.
petra


----------



## Andreas A. (10. Mai 2014)

Hi Petra,
was fütterst Du denn im Augenblick, was da den Staren so schmeckt?


----------



## pema (10. Mai 2014)

Hallo Andreas,
in dieser Futterstelle füttere ich zerquetschte Meisenknödel (lieben alle Vögel), selbst gemachtes Fettfutter (Haferflocken mit Öl und Rosinen) und 2xtgl. ein paar Mehlwürmer,
Die __ Stare stehen aber in erster Linie auf die zerquetschten Meisenknödel. Das hat Mutti  auch verfüttert.

Und die Kerle mögen es auch lieber bequemer
 
petra


----------



## Tanny (10. Mai 2014)

Hallo Petra, 
ohhhh sind das phantastische Aufnahmen 

Bei mir sind die __ Stare übrigens auch verrückt nach den Knödeln.
Darum habe ich eine der Spiralen so in einen Busch gehängt, daß sie dort von einemAst aus bequem ran kommen.
...und an der frei hängenden Spirale sitzt auch immer ein kleiner bunter Kerl, der definitiv mit Deinem eng verwandt ist - die Ähnlichkeit in Ausdruck und Körperhaltung ist frappierend 

LG
Kirstin


----------



## Flusi (10. Mai 2014)

hallo zusammen,
die Fotos sind sämtlich einfach superschön, echt toll
Was ich etwas kritischer sehe, ist die Fütterung zu dieser Jahreszeit. 
Es ist Mai, draußen im Garten gibt es doch normalerweise alles, was Vögel zum Leben und der Arterhaltung brauchen.
 
liebe Grüße, Flusi


----------



## Tanny (11. Mai 2014)

Hallo Flusi, 
das ist ein sogar in "Fachkreisen" umstrittenes Thema. 

Die einen sagen, die Vögel finden alles und durch die Zufütterung werden sie nur "fett und träge" und "verlernen es, sich selbst zu versorgen"
und die anderen vertreten die Auffassung, daß die Tiere angesichts unserer "Monokulturen" eben nicht mehr genug und vor allem genug Vielfalt finden und die Zufütterung gerade in der Brut- und Aufzuchtzeit hilfreich ist. 

Wer nun Recht hat? Keine Ahnung. 

Ich finde das Argument mit den "Monokulturen" schon ganz einleuchtend. 

Schaut man sich in den Städten um, so sieht man viele, viele grüne Gärten: englischer Rasen, sauber geschnittener Buxus, Kirschlorbeer in Form gebracht und lauter exotische Blüten - prall gefüllt, weil ja so schön.

Die Konsequenz daraus: in diesen "grünen Wüsten" gibt es kaum Insekten und andere Kleinstlebewesen, die auf eine heimische Pflanzenwelt und etwas "Unordnung" im Garten angewiesen sind, um zu überleben. Für die Frucht- und Körnerfresser unter den Vögeln finden sich vergleichsweise wenige für unsere Vögel verwertbare Beeren und Sämereien. 

Auf dem Land das andere extrem: 
Maisäcker und kurz gemähte "Dt Weidelgrasweiden" soweit das Auge reicht - mt dem gleichen Ergebnis wie oben. 

Die meisten Vogelarten ziehen ihre Jungvögel mit Insekten auf. 
Sie müssen angesichts der "Einöde" extrem ackern, um ausreichend Insekten zu finden. 
Um für sich selbst noch energetisch hochwertige Nahrung zu suchen, bleibt kaum noch Zeit. 

Ich habe mich vor 3 Jahren mal aufgrund dieser Argumente dafür entschieden, es mit der Sommerfütterung zu versuchen und zu beobachten, was passiert. 

Die Vögel nehmen die Sommerfreßplätze sehr, sehr gerne an. 
Trotzdem sind sie den ganzen Tag unterwegs, um Nahrung für die Jungvögel zu suchen. 
Meine Stallfenster, die ich in den ersten Jahren täglich von Spinnweben befreien mußte, sind wie "blank geleckt". Täglich sehe ich Sperlinge, Finken und Co. ein Fenster nach dem anderen abfliegen, wo sie die Spinnenweben ausräumen. 
Und auf Büschen und Blüten, auf der Koppel und in den Bäumen sammeln sie auch emsig Futter. 
Und das alles, obwohl sie täglich auch die Futterstellen aufsuchen. 

Meine Beobachtungen haben mich zu der Entscheidung gebracht, auch im Sommer Futter anzubieten - allerdings weniger und anderes, als im Winter. 
Bei den Knödeln füttere ich nur auf, was vom Winter übrig ist, da sie sonst vermutlich bis zum nächsten Winter ranzig würden. 

LG
Kirstin


----------



## bekamax (11. Mai 2014)

Hallo Kristin,

da ist was dran. Bei uns war der Winter heuer sehr, sehr mild und ich hab mich gewundert, dass kaum Vögel die Fütterung annehmen. Doch jetzt plötzlich nehmen sie es an, und es kann fast nicht genug sein!

Was aber für mich auch bedeutet, dass sich die Vögel sehr wohl aussuchen was sie annehmen (sofern sie eine Wahl haben). Und hier klappt das anscheinend ganz gut, wir wohnen eher ländlich, aber ohne Monokulturen, weil am Ausläufer der Alpen.

LG
KArin


----------



## pema (11. Mai 2014)

Hallo zusammen,
wie Kirstin schon schrieb: es gibt zu diesem Thema viele verschiedene Untersuchungen. Für Interessierte empfehle ich das Buch: "Vögel füttern - aber richtig" von Peter Berthold u. Gabriele Mohr. Im I-Net kann man bei NABU auch interessante Untersuchungsergebnisse zu dem Thema finden.
Das nur nebenbei.
Meine (ganz persönliche) Meinung:
Der Mensch greift ständig in die Natur ein. Das ist ja -sozusagen- das Wesen des modernen Menschen. Dies tut er (leider)  in 99,9% zu Lasten der Natur. Im großen wie im kleinen Rahmen.
Wenn der Nachbar alle seine Bäume im Garten fällt, Rasen einsäht und unkrautversiegelte Beete für Buxus und Co. anlegt, einheimische Hecken durch Thuja und Kirschlorbeer ersetzt, etc.pp. - dann findet das jeder (na ja, fast jeder) Nachbar völlig in Ordnung. Keiner regt sich über die fehlenden Nahrungsquellen für unsere einheimischen Vögel auf.
Wenn ich aber auch im Sommer meine Futterhäuser fülle heißt es plötzlich: ein Eingriff in die Natur!
Ja...was das angeht greife ich in die Natur ein. Ich biete Vögeln eine Nahrungsquelle, die z.B. der Nachbar ihnen entzogen hat. Für mich ist so ein Eingriff in die Natur völlig in Ordnung - warum immer nur das Gegenteil?
Ich praktiziere jetzt schon seit Jahren die Ganzjahresfütterung. Und ich habe festgestellt:
1. das im Frühling / Sommer viel mehr Vögel an den Futterstellen auftauchen als im Winter. Für mich heißt das einfach: der Bedarf ist größer.
2. das die Anzahl der auftauchenden Vogelarten immer größer wird. Für mich heißt das: der Bedarf wird immer größer.
und 3. es macht mir einfach sehr viel Freude.
Irgendwie habe ich immer so den Eindruck bei dieser Diskussion,  dass es um menschliche Moral geht. 'Wenn sie fast verhungern: o.k., dann kann ich ja mal was geben', aber wenn es doch draußen so schön ist : 'sollen sie doch selber suchen'.

Also: wenn ich schon als Mensch (ich auch) ständig durch mein Verhalten die anderen Lebewesen auf dieser Welt beeinträchtige und ihnen die Lebensgrundlage entziehe - warum dann nicht ein mal ...einfach nur so... einem Haufen von Vögeln einen schönen und satten Tag machen
petra


----------



## bekamax (11. Mai 2014)

Upps, eigentlich wollte ich ausdrücken, dass man nicht immer entscheiden muss ob ein kleiner, gut gemeinter Eingriff (Korrektur) in die Natur, wie hier die Fütterung, in Ordnung ist oder nicht. Die Natur / die Vögel wissen schon selbst (und besser als wir) was für sie gut ist und was nicht. Schließlich wird es ja nicht angenommen wenn kein Bedarf besteht. Ich bin also ganz bei dir, Petra.

GlG Karin


----------



## Finalein (11. Mai 2014)

Hallo,
mir geht es ähnlich wie Pema, bei mir sind im Sommer mehr Vögel, als im Winter.
Vor zwei Jahren hatten wir eine große Vielfallt hier, wie gesagt, vor 2 Jahren. Inzwischen sind nur noch Spatzen und Meisen übriggeblieben. 
Nachdem in der Vogelecke immer Meisen genistet haben und die Babys keine Chance hatten, wegen der Krähen und Elstern, habe ich mich entschieden zu füttern. Nun sind die Mütter samt den Kleinen oft da und durch die Vielzahl der Vögel, sind manchmal 20 Spatzen da, kommen die Krähen nicht. Allerdings nisten die Meisen jetzt auch nicht mehr hier.
Ich finde es schön, sie zu beobachten und ich denke, sie brauchen das Futter inzwischen auch. Ich habe einen Garten, der für Vögel leider unbrauchbar ist, weil Katzen da sind, aber die Vogelecke ist sicher gemacht, ich denke, das merken sie auch. Leider ist es ja wirklich so, daß wir ihnen oft die Grundlage entziehen. Mit Mehlwürmern, das ist es ne gute Idee. Werde ich auch mal besorgen. Ich denke, ich werde mal was bauen, womit man Maden ziehen kann. Soll auch gut sein.
Gruß


----------



## Tanny (11. Mai 2014)

..ja, ich habe auch festgestellt, daß diesen Winter deutlich weniger an den Futterstellen los war, als sonst. 

Das lag sicher an dem milden Winter und die Vögel haben genug gefunden 
(zumal wir noch haufenweise Beeren und Früchte an allen Büschen und Bäumen belassen haben). 
....und wegen der geringen Winternachfrage habe ich auch so viele Knödel übrig 

Allerdings ist der Artenreichtum bei mir in den letzten Jahren anders als bei Dir, Finalein, gewachsen. 
Mittlerweile habe ich hier neben Feld- und Haussperling, Grünfink, Blau- und Kohlmeise auch
Heckenbraunellen, Kleiber, Amsel, Zaunkönig, Lerche, Kiebitze (nicht an den Futterstellen, aber auf dem Land), 
Bachstelzen, Haus- und __ Gartenrotschwanz, manchmal höre ich eine Nachtigall (noch nicht gesehen), 
Rotkehlchen, Türken- und Ringeltaube, Schwarzkehlchen (auf dem Land), Fitis, Buntspecht, __ Stare, 
Eichelhäher, Sperber und noch ein paar, die ich bisher niccht eindeutig identifizieren konnte
....und die Schwalben sind natürlich wieder da 
Außerdem kreiseln über meinen Weiden immer ein Bussardpaar, ein Milan und ab und an zieht ein Turmfalke über das Dach. 
Zudem nisten hier draußen ein paar Ringeltauben und ein Türkentaubenpärchen, Saat- und Rabenkrähen sowie Elstern. 
Letztes Jahr hatte ich erstmals Mauersegler. Die habe ich aber dieses Jahr noch nicht gesehen. 

Insofern: die Artenvielfalt hat zugenommen. 

Bzgl. der Katzen- Krähen- und Taubenproblematik habe ich eine einfache, in jedem Garten praktikabel umsetzbare 
Lösung entwickelt: ich habe ein Freifuttergehege gebaut 

Ich werde morgen früh mal Fotos machen - Ihr werdet begeistert sein 

LG
Kirstin


----------



## Tanny (11. Mai 2014)

Hallo Finalein, 



Finalein schrieb:


> ...... Mit Mehlwürmern, das ist es ne gute Idee. Werde ich auch mal besorgen. Ich denke, ich werde mal was bauen, womit man Maden ziehen kann. Soll auch gut sein.....
> Gruß



im Prinzip brauchst Du das gar nicht. 
Es reicht völlig, wenn man eine Ecke des gartens verwildern lässt (also kein Mähen und Co) und totes Holz (Äste, Zweige etc.) nicht vernichtet, sondern in irgendeiner Gartenecke auf einen Haufen wirft und dort sich selbst überläßt. 
So schnell, wie sich dort Insekten ansiedeln, kann man gar nicht gucken 

LG
Kirstin


----------



## Finalein (11. Mai 2014)

Es ist nur eine kleine Ecke, aber ich denke, Insekten gibt es da auch. Durch den Kaffeesatz am Boden hat die Erde zumindest jede Menge Regenwürmer.


----------



## Finalein (11. Mai 2014)

Tanny, vor zwei Jahren hatte ich Sumpf-__ Tannen-Blau-Kohlmeisen, die Kohlmeisen und Blaumeisen sind in geringer Anzahl geblieben.
Unseren Zaunkönig hab ich unter einem Ast am Boden gefunden und beerdigt. Vielleicht war er altersschwach, er kam schon mehrere Jahre. Amseln, Specht, Kleiber, Grünfinken sind nicht mehr da. Auch die verschiedenen Finken sind nicht mehr da. Allerdings hatten wir kurz ein Gimpelpäärchen da, die sonst nie da waren.
Eichelhäher kommen ab und an wegen der Nüsse auf dem Dach. __ Stare sind dieses Jahr auch keine da, die waren immer ziemlich laut. Die Vogelecke liegt bei uns vor zwei Fenstern, so können die Katzen immer gut kucken. Mittlerweile stören sich die Vögel nicht mal mehr an ihnen.
Wir haben die Ecke eingezäunt, damit keine Katzen reinkommen. Wir hatten aber vorletztes Jahr einen Igel in der Ecke und den haben wir gefüttert. Und damit sämtliche Katzen aus dem Umkreis angelockt. Deswegen das Einzäunen.
Auf Dein Photo von Deinem Freifuttergehege bin ich schon sehr gespannt. Vielleicht ist es ja ähnlich wie meins.
Was ich momentan an Vögeln habe sind Haus und Feldsperling, aber in einer recht großen Anzahl. Und ein paar Meisen. Das Rotkehlchen ist dieses Jahr leider auch nicht wieder gekommen. Mal sehen, vielleicht taucht es ja noch auf.


----------



## Tanny (12. Mai 2014)

So, ich habe jetzt mal ein paar Fotos gemacht. 

leider kam ich für die Bilder nicht so dicht ran, daß ich die Vögel besser erwischt hätte - und die scheueren Arten waren bei dieser Entfernung schon weg. 

Das Tele meiner Camera ist einfach nicht stark genug 

Wenn man genau hinschaut sieht man auf jedem Foto mindestens 4- 6 Vögel. 

Das kleine Gehege steht vorne am Trailplatz - von unserer Sitzecke aus einsehbar (1x1x1 Meter)
Das große Gehege steht hinten im Garten 2 x 1 x 1,5 Meter. 

Beide Gehege lassen sich problemlos umstellen, was ich auch mindestens im Frühjahr und im Herbst einmal mache - manchmal aber auch häufiger, um zu verhindern, daß sich auf dem Boden Krankheitskeime immer mehr versammeln. 

Das kleine Gehege kann man zum Befüllen von oben öffnen - das Oberteil ist aufklappbar. 

Das große Gehege hat eine etwas umständlichere Öffnungsmöglichkeit im Draht an der Seite (das war mein erster Konstruktionsversuch).

Beide Gehege sind so bestückt, daß alle Vogelarten fündig werden - auch die Bodenfresser, für die 1 cm über dem Boden die entsprechenden Fütterer hängen. 

Dafür hat das große Gehege aber im Winter ein Dach, so daß es schneefrei bleibt. 
Damit die Pflanzen auch im Gehege im Sommer wachsen, geht das Dach im Sommer ab. 

In die Gehege gehen alle kleinen Singvogelarten sowie Buntspecht und Eichelhäher. 
Die Krähen und Tauben bleiben draußen. 
Ebenso Katzen, Hunde, Hühner, Sperber etc. 

Wenn der Kater auftaucht, lassen sich die Meisen sogar unbeirrt durchs Gitter fallen 
und fressen gemächlich weiter, während Jasper mit Messer und Gabel außen rum streicht 

Die Gehege sind sehr gefragt. Manchmal tollen sich da zig Vögel gleichzeitig. 
Eine Bekannte, die da mal vorletztes Jahr im Winter ein Video von machte, 
zählte in einem Standbild 52 Vögel und davon mindestens 9 auf dem Bild unterscheidbare Arten. 

Hier jetzt die Fotos

LG
Kirstin


----------



## Tanny (12. Mai 2014)

...ach ja - und hier noch die Fenster:
beide Stallfenster befinden sich an derselben Hauswand. Beide wurden zuletzt Ende Februar geputzt. 
Das mit den Spinnweben befindet sich dort, wo unten an der Wand keine Pflanzen sind. 
Das "saubere" Fenster befindet sich dort, wo ich auch die Mini-Landschaften angelegt habe. 
Das Fenster über den Bepflanzungen wurde seit dem Putzen Ende Februar nicht einmal abgefegt o.ä.
Das Fenster mit den Spinnweben fege ich mindestens einmal wöchentlich ab. 

Dort, wo die Vögel in der Unterpflanzung Schutz finden, sammeln sie wirklich täglich die Fenster bis aufs letzte Spinnentier ab. 
Wo sie keinen Schutz finden, meiden sie die Fenster....

LG
Kirstin


----------



## Finalein (12. Mai 2014)

Hallo Kirstin,
bei uns grenzt, ich mach mal Bilder wenn`s schön ist, an den Garten ein Weg. Der Weg hat auf der einen Seite das haus, auf der anderen Seite Zaun mit Büsche und großem Fliederbaum.Da wo der Weg anfängt, ist ein Gatter, sodaß hier der Weg für die Katzen endet. Nach 6m endet der Weg ebenfalls an einem Zaun. Das ist die Vogelecke, hier haben über Jahre hinweg die Meisen genistet. Da wir dieses Jahr durchgehend füttern, haben sie das natürlich nicht getan. Von oben her ist hier nicht eingezäunt, so daß auch ein Taubenpäärchen oft da ist. Und die kleinen __ Stare zieht es auch ab und an hier her.
Für die Katzen ist das natürlich wie Kino. Aber da wir Flatterzeug im garten haben, sind selten Vögel da. Im gegensatz zu der Ecke, das ist ein ständiges Gezwitscher. Voll niedlich. Aber Deins ist auch super. Siehst Du, wir haben beide ein Herz für Vögel.


----------



## Finalein (12. Mai 2014)

Ich stell mir den Kater grad mit Messer und Gabel vor.


----------



## Flusi (12. Mai 2014)

hallo zusammen,
das sind insgesamt sehr interessante Argumente; die insbesondere die Ganzjahresfütterung befürworten. 
Was ich gut verstehe, zumal die Beschäftigung mit den Vögelchen ja auch wirklich Spaß macht. Die "bei uns" sprich in Nähe unseres Hauses lebenden Vögel kommen, sobald ich draußen arbeite, ganz oft fast bis auf einen Meter an mich heran und "piepen" mich laut an. Habe schon mal überlegt, ob das evtl. eine "Aufforderung" sein soll
Lange Rede, kurzer Sinn: am allerbesten fände ich es, wenn man den Vögeln Hilfe zur Selbsthilfe gewähren würde; da schließe ich mich der Meinung vieler Ornitholgen gegen die Ganzjahresfütterung an.
Aus diesem Grund gibt es bei uns im Garten (neben den vielgescholtenen Formgehölzbeeten) einige größere Flächen ohne jeden menschlichen Eingriff. Da stehen etliche Stauden, im Herbst wird einfach das Laub draufgeharkt und gut ist. Da ist Platz für alles Mögliche, wir haben auch Igel und jede Menge Fledermäuse.
aber wie immer im Leben, 
@ Petra: wenn Dir das so viel Freude macht, mach es einfach; die Vögelchen danken es Dir, und wenn sie auch etwas fetter sind, macht auch nix
like
@Kristin: Deine Gehege sind wirklich klasse!

liebe Grüße, Flusi


----------



## Andreas A. (13. Mai 2014)

Guten Morgen,
ich fütter derzeit auch noch aber unregelmäßig und überwiegend Sämereien. Für mich steht der Spaßfaktor eindeutig im Vordergrund. Zudem habe ich viele Nistkästen im Garten.
Gestern habe ich mal wieder einen Meisenknödel aufgehängt. Nachdem ich heute feststellte, dass ein Blaumeisenpaar begonnen hat, damit ihre Jungen zu füttern war mir das aber zu heikel und ich habe den wieder abgenommen. Die Meisen kamen in kurzen Abständen und hatten quasi eine Luftbrücke zwischen dem Nest und der Futterstelle eingerichtet.
Gruß Andreas


----------



## Finalein (13. Mai 2014)

Flusi, wir haben nur einen kleinen Garten, daher kann ich leider keine Flächen unbearbeitet für die Vögel lassen. Und drei Katzen sind auch da. Wenn ich merke, daß die Alten mit Meisenknödel füttern, dann kommt der auch weg. Seit zwei Tagen sind kaum noch Vögel da, liegt aber vielleicht auch an dem Dauerregen. Aber wenn sie jetzt wegbleiben, dann entferne ich das Futter.
Und Igel kommen bei uns auch kaum rein, nur kleinere. Der Garten ist abgesichert, daß die Katzen nicht raus gehen. Aber, wie auch immer, ab und an haben wir dann doch einen Igel im Garten. Und abends sausen die Fledermäuse rum, dieses Jahr werde ich mal einen Kasten aufhängen. Mal sehen, ob sie den annehmen.


----------



## pema (14. Mai 2014)

Hallo zusammen,



Flusi schrieb:


> und wenn sie auch etwas fetter sind, macht auch nix


Ich habe noch nie einen frei lebenden 'fetten' Vogel gesehen. Bei Wildtieren geht es in der Regel um Leben oder Tod. Genug Nahrung heißt : 'Leben' und sich fortpflanzen können ... nicht Fett werden.
Ich wohne leider nicht auf dem Land, sondern mitten im Ruhrgebiet. Wir versuchen, unseren Garten so wildtieradäquat wie möglich zu gestalten (das schließt auch unseren Teich mit ein) - aber um uns herum herrscht die Gartenödnis (zumindest aus Sicht der Tiere). Deshalb füttere ich zusätzlich.




Finalein schrieb:


> Wenn ich merke, daß die Alten mit Meisenknödel füttern, dann kommt der auch weg.


Hallo Finalein und auch Andreas,
Warum eigentlich

Aber mal ganz nebenbei:::
den Thread gibt es ja schon seit Jahren und er ist eigentlich dafür gedacht, schöne Bilder der Vögel zu zeigen, die sich so im Garten aufhalten.
Also Leute:
Zeigt mal eure Vogelbilder - nicht diskutieren, sondern fotografieren
petra


----------



## Flusi (14. Mai 2014)

hallo zusammen,
einmal möchte ich den Thread noch als "Gesprächsplattform" mißbrauchen :
ob und wie eine Ganzjahresfütterung "richtig" ist, weiß ich nicht. 
U.a. habe ich aber auch gelesen, daß die Vögel "fett und träge" werden könnten. ; meine diesbezügliche Anmerkung ist aber eher "humorig" gemeint.
@ Andreas und Finalein: Warum nehmt Ihr die Meisenknödel weg? Taugen die nicht für die ganz Kleinen? 
Und wie ist das, wenn man im Sommer "sporadisch" füttert? Im Winter achte ich penibel auf Regelmäßigkeit, damit sie keinen Hunger schieben müssen. 
@ Finalein, schreib bitte unbedingt mal, ob die Fledermäuse den Kasten annehmen.
So, nun Euch allen noch viel Spaß mit den Piepmätzen,
liebe Grüße an Euch alle, Flusi

(Fotos versuche ich zur Zeit eher von den Molchen zu machen, gar nicht so einfach!)


----------



## Finalein (14. Mai 2014)

Ich dachte, Meisenknödel seien nicht so gut für die Piepmätze, für die Kleinen. Aber ich werde mich morgen mal auf die Lauer legen und photographieren was in der Ecke so rumfleucht. Immerhin hatten wir letztes Jahr sogar nen Ara in der Ecke und wer kann das schon sagen, daß er nen Ara im Garten hat. Der war ausgebüchst.


----------



## Andreas A. (15. Mai 2014)

Die Nestlinge der Meisen werden unter normalen Umständen nur mit tierischer Nahrung gefüttert. Grundbestandteil von Meisenknödeln ist Fett und Getreide. Kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass das Insektennahrung ersetzen kann. Als Energielieferant für Altvögel sind die hingegen gut geeignet.


----------



## pema (15. Mai 2014)

Hallo Andreas,



Andreas A. schrieb:


> Grundbestandteil von Meisenknödeln ist Fett und Getreide.


 
Stimmt...allerdings ist das Fett bei den allermeisten Meisenknödeln Rindertalk, also tierischer Herkunft.

" Wie jede systematische Beobachtung schnell erkennen lässt, füttern weder Meisen noch __ Stare und nicht einmal Körnerfresser wie Haus- und Feldsperling ihre Jungen einfach mit 'falschem' Futter von Futterstellen, auch wenn das im Überfluss vorhanden ist, sondern überwiegend mit....tierischer Nahrung......Genaue Studien an Kohl- und Blaumeisen haben ergeben, dass bis zu 15% der Nestlingsnahrung von Futterstellen stammen kann. Das ist unbedenklich bis positiv zu sehen" (Zitat: Berthold, Mohr, "Vögel Füttern - aber richtig", S. 22).


----------



## RKurzhals (15. Mai 2014)

Hallo,
das ist ja ein wahrhaft interessantes Thema, da lese ich gerne mit . Ich habe bei mir den Eindruck, mit dem Vogelfutter auch die "Endabnehmer" der Vögel mit anzulocken . Egal wo die Meisenringe hingen, für Katzen, Elstern und Co. war das nach kurzer Zeit eine der reglemäßigen Anlaufstellen. Das muss ich leider auch bei meinen ersten (erfolgreichen) Nistkastenbewohnern beobachten . Beide Eltern sind allerdings mit Eifer dabei, solcher Art Störenfriede zu vertreiben . Die sahen dann zwischenzeitlich auch mal wie mit einem "Blitzknaller gekämmt" aus , da war ich mir ob der Blaumeise nicht mehr so schlüssig. Mit dem Fotografieren ist das in der Tat nicht so einfach, mein nicht ganz so lichtstarkes Tele lieferte nicht die besten Bilder ab, aber ich denke, ein paar schöne:
          .


----------



## Flusi (16. Mai 2014)

ohhh wie süß!!!
... sind ja wieder ganz tolle Bilder
liebe Grüße, Flusi


----------



## Jutta (17. Mai 2014)

Hier ist unser Dauergast, der seine Kreise direkt über uns zieht


----------



## Tanny (17. Mai 2014)

...was für eine Wahnsinns Aufnahme! 
Hast Du da eine spezielle Kamera?

LG
Kirstin


----------



## Tanny (17. Mai 2014)

.....und hier mein "neuester" Dauergast am Vogelfutterplatz


----------



## Tanny (27. Mai 2014)

....und hier "Hitchcock - Die Vögel" 

...bei den Videos lohnt es sich, den Ton anzustellen 

http://s1334.photobucket.com/user/SchimmelhofSH/media/Schimmelhof im Fruehjahr 2014/Voumlgel2505148_zps5d5a1ace.mp4.html

http://s1334.photobucket.com/user/SchimmelhofSH/media/Schimmelhof im Fruehjahr 2014/Voumlgel2505149_zps5f41104b.mp4.html

LG
Kirstin


----------



## pema (27. Mai 2014)

Hallo zusammen,
diesmal Frau Specht:
 
Meisen stören nicht 
Spatzen offensichtlich auch nicht 
der Spatzennachwuchs darf auch zuschauen 
aber das 'Taubenmonster', das war zu viel 
petra


----------



## SKIPPI (27. Mai 2014)

Das "Taubenmonster" 

Kirstin, dein Futtergehege gefällt mir sehr gut! Das nehme ich gleich auf meine "Will ich noch bauen-Liste"!


----------



## Andreas A. (27. Mai 2014)

Leider bringe ich zur Zeit nicht die Geduld auf, Aufnahmen an meinen Futterstellen zu machen. Aber derzeit ist wahnsinnig viel los (die Meisenknödel hängen wider. In der letzten Wochen waren ständig Meisenfamilien im Garten. Die Kohl- und Sumpfmeisen haben in meinem Garten gebrütet. Dazu gesellen sich aber auch Blaumeisen- und manchmal Schwanzmeisenfamilien sowie Einzelvögel wie z. B. Kleiber, Gimpel, Buntspecht, Elster, Eichelhäher und Ringeltaube. Mich stören die Rabenvögel und Tauben nicht an den Futterstellen. Wenn mich allerdings Massen von z. B. Stadttauben arm fressen würden, könnte ich mir auch so ein Futtergehege wie bei Kirstin vorstellen.


----------



## Tanny (27. Mai 2014)

@SKIPPI
..und Du wirst es lieben!.....Mit Klappdeckel oben beträgt die Bauzeit 2 Stunden!!!

Also eine von den "will ich haben" Sachen, die man richtig schön schnell in die Tat umsetzen kann 

Achtet drauf, daß Ihr beim Bau den Maschendraht so zieht, dass die Rechtecke auf der Spitze stehen, damit die Diagonale 
als längste Linie für die Vögel im Einflug waagerecht steht. 

Wenn man das Gitter waagerecht setzt, mögen besonders die etwas größeren Vögel da nicht reingehen. 

@ Andreas ...wenn es nur die Wildtauben wären, wäre es mir auch egal. 
Aber rund 30-40 Haustauben (und bei weitem nicht alle verwildert - eine Truppe läßt der Elmshorner Halter morgens ohne Futter ausfliegen nach dem Motto: "die suchen sich was" ) - das macht einen arm...und die verwilderten bleiben dann auch noch gleich und brüten dann im Gebäude rund ums Jahr Sommer wie Winter.....das muss ich nicht haben.

Allerdings hat das Gehege noch viel gravierendere Vorteile: 
die Vögel sind vor Katzen und Hunden sicher an der Futterstelle - und sie wissen es!
Der Kater rennt außen mit Messer und Gabel ums Gehege und die Vögel hocken drin: 

...sieht zum totlachen aus 

LG
Kirstin


----------



## pema (28. Mai 2014)

Hallo zusammen,
tja, das Taubenthema.
Ich hatte bisher nur sehr selten sog. Stadttauben im Garten und das waren sehr schöne Exemplare (zumindest wurde mir gesagt, es seinen Stadttauben).  

Ansonsten kommen regelmäßig Ringeltauben und Türkentauben zur Futterstelle und dürfen natürlich mit essen Vor allen Dingen seit dem ich 'Tante Käthe' kenne.
Vor acht Jahren sind wir hier eingezogen und sofort ist mir eine Ringeltaube mit einem scheinbar gebrochenen Flügel aufgefallen, die auf der Wiese rumlief. Als ich sie 'retten' wollte, ist sie allerdings locker weg geflogen An ihrem Schlappflügel kann man sie gut erkennen und sie kommt regelmäßig - und das seit acht Jahren !
Ich hätte nie geglaubt, dass Wildtauben in der freien Wildbahn so alt werden können.
Wenn Käthe mal ein paar Tage nicht auftaucht, fange ich an, mir Sorgen zu machenund wenn Tante Käthe ihrer neuen Freundin (Käthe ist nämlich ein Männchen) ihre Futterstelle zeigt, freue ich mich mit.
petra


----------



## SKIPPI (29. Mai 2014)

Grade habe ich diesen kleinen Piepmatz entdeckt. Er sitzt neben dem Teich und schreit seeehr ausdauernd nach seiner Mutti


----------



## pema (29. Mai 2014)

Hallo Skippi (das Känguruh ?),

bei euch scheint ja wenigstens die Sonne.
Bei mir sind diese kleinen Würstchen - durch den seit Tagen währenden Dauerregen - völlig durchnässt  und schreien nach Mutti Besonders warm ist es  auch nicht gerade (13°) .
Alles in allem: keine guten Bedingungen z.Zt. bei uns für den Vogelnachwuchs.
petra


----------



## SKIPPI (29. Mai 2014)

Petra, hier war das Wetter die ganze Woche auch sehr bescheiden. Erst heute Mittag kam die Sonne raus. Und eine ordentliche Jacke muss man trotzdem anhaben!


----------



## BobbyT (29. Mai 2014)

Hallo zusammen,
mitten im Ruhrgebiet - mit immer mehr Steingärten und "Unkrautfolie" - möchte ich vor allem den Spatzen helfen. Es gibt kaum noch Hecken, die für Großefamilien geeignet sind.
Ich habe mehr Elstern und Raben als Spatzen im Garten. Das Futtergehege ist schon eine tolle Idee. Womit soll ich im Sommer Spatzen füttern?
LG
Ulrike


----------



## Andreas A. (29. Mai 2014)

Hallo Ulrike,
Spatzen fressen Sämereien, Getreide, Haferflocken und insbesondere dem Feldsperling tut man auch mit Fettfutter bzw. Meisenknödeln einen Gefallen.
Jetzt habe ich mich aufgerafft und auch mal ein paar Aufnahmen von meiner Futterstelle geschossen. Eines der Eichhörnchen hat ein Auge verloren und das Ohr ist auch nicht mehr ganz heil.

Gruß Andreas


----------



## Goldkäferchen (30. Mai 2014)

Hallo, Andreas,
ganz süße Bilder, gefällen mir. Bild Nr. 7: ist das ein Kleiber? Was verfütterst Du, sieht lecker aus!
Gruß Goldkäferchen


----------



## Andreas A. (30. Mai 2014)

Guten Morgen,
ja das ist ein Kleiber. Ich füttere neben Körnerfutter mit hohem Sonnenblumenanteil und Meisenknödeln ein selbstgemachtes Gemisch aus Pflanzenfett, Kleie, Haferflocken und Körnerfutter.

Gruß Andreas


----------



## pema (30. Mai 2014)

Hallo Ulrike,
pflanz als erstes eine dichte Hecke
Bei mir hockt ein ganzer Sperlingsschwarm jeden Tag in der Ligusterhecke und wartet auf Futter.
Gefressen werden: Hanfsamen, Fettfutter(Haferflocken mit Öl und Rosinen), Meisenknödel, Mehlwürmer (als Futter für die Nestlinge).
petra


----------



## seppl (30. Mai 2014)

Hallo, haben dieses Frühjahr eine besonderen Vogel. Keine Ahnung was das für ein Vogel ist. Ein __ Star oder Amsel mit Gendefekt.

Grüße Marion


----------



## Andreas A. (30. Mai 2014)

Hallo Marion,
das ist Teilalbinus. Ich würde ja vom Körperbau auf Amsel tippen. Bei Staren tritt das aber auch auf. Festlegen möchte ich mich jetzt aber nicht.
Gruß Andreas


----------



## Andreas A. (30. Mai 2014)

Moin!
Ich habe hier noch mal neue Fotos von meinem einäugigen Eichhörnchen und seinem Partner. Ich habe mal nachgelesen, dass die Hoden deutlich zu sehen sind beim Männchen während der Brunft. Ansonsten gilt, dass bei den Weibchen Anal- und Geschlechtsöffnungen näher beisammen liegen. Ich denke Einauge ist der Eichkater.
   
Das zweite rotbraune Eichhörnchen wäre dann wohl das Weibchen:
    

Ansonsten kamen heute noch zwei Besucher, die ich vorher nicht ablichten konnte.
    
Gruß Andreas


----------



## Andreas A. (1. Juni 2014)

Jetzt hat mich ja doch der Ehrgeiz gepackt alle regelmäßigen Besucher meiner Futterstelle abzulichten. Tatsächlich nähert sich Rotkehlchen und Amsel wider meinen Erwartungen der Futterstelle nur sehr vorsichtig. Natürlich sind die Rabenvögel auch sehr misstrauisch. Vom Rotkehlchen gelang mir bisher nur eine unscharfe Aufnahme beim Anflug. Kaum hat es den Auslöser gehört ist es durchgestartet. Von den Dohlen habe ich jetzt zwei Aufnahmen. Die erste ist gar nicht richtig gelandet und gleich mit dem Futter weggezischt. Die Zweite war gerade gelandet bis sie das Klicken der Kamera verscheuchte.

Feld- und Haussperlinge lassen sich gar nicht erst im Garten blicken, obwohl man das Schilpen aus den Nachbargärten hört. Ich hoffe, dass die irgendwann den Weg an meine Futterstelle und in meine Nistkästen finden.

Gruß Andreas


----------



## pema (1. Juni 2014)

Hallo Andreas,
das Dohlenbild ist super.
Leider gibt es bei uns keine Dohlen und 'unser' Rotkehlchen taucht immer nur im Winter auf. Keine Ahnung, wo es sich ab März aufhält.
Dafür würde ich dir gerne so 30-40 Spatzen abgeben. So ungef. 20 blieben mir dann noch. Die fressen mir die Haare vom Kopf.
Petra


----------



## Andreas A. (1. Juni 2014)

Hallo Petra,
ich würde die Spatzen gerne nehmen, wenn es ginge. Aber ich denke ich brauch nur etwas Geduld. In meiner Kindheit flogen bei uns im Garten auch so viele Spatzen rum wie bei Dir. Tja, meine Eltern hatten Hühner, da fällt auch viel für die Spatzen was ab und insgesamt waren Spatzen auch in der Umgebung häufiger. Mittlerweile sieht unser Garten viel wilder aus und es gibt viele Nistkästen, die ich angebracht habe. Jetzt noch die Fütterung, mit etwas Glück habe ich in ein paar Jahren auch wieder Spatzen im Garten.
Gruß Andreas


----------



## pema (1. Juni 2014)

hallo Andreas,
ich glaube, das der Rückgang an Spatzen an der Verringerung ihrer Nistmöglichkeiten liegt.
Viele - wenn nicht alle - 'meiner' Spatzen nisten unter der Dachrinne eines Mehrfamilienhauses, dass einige Häuser weit entfernt steht. Da hat der Dachdecker einen Spalt zwischen Dach (und Dachrinne) und Hauswand gelassen. (Wahrscheinlich sollte er das nicht tun).
Dort nisten sehr viele  Spatzen. Man sieht sie ständig rein- und rausfliegen.
Mein 'Reihenhaus-Spatzenhotel' hat bisher noch kein Spatz angenommen (dafür allerdings die Blaumeisen).
petra


----------



## Andreas A. (1. Juni 2014)

Hi Petra,
ich wohn hier in einem 50er Jahre Haus nebst ehemaligen Schweine- und Hühnerstall. In meiner Kindheit haben die Spatzen dort auch einen Weg gefunden zwischen Regenrinne und Ziegeln durchzuschlüpfen. Das Dach ist seither nicht verändert. Ich habe trotzdem zusätzlich Nistkästen angebracht. Der Rückgang der Spatzen hat wohl neben Nistplatzmangel noch verschiedene andere Ursachen. 

Gruß Andreas


----------



## Tanny (1. Juni 2014)

...ihr könnt sooo tolle Fotos machen 

...da werde ich richtig neidisch....

Ich brauche definitiv auch endlich mal eine Camera, die auf etwas mehr Entfernung noch brauchbare Bilder machen kann. 
Mit meiner alten Canon muß ich immer so dicht dran, dass die meisten Wildtiere weg sind 

LG
Kirstin


----------



## Andreas A. (1. Juni 2014)

Hallo Kirstin,
ich habe einfach unseren Wohnwagen genommen. Die Kamera hatte ich den ganzen Tag aufgestellt, damit sich die Vögel dran gewöhnen.  Somit habe ich die Vögel sehr nahe dran aber auch eben einige Arten nur sehr kurz, klick, klick...
Gruß Andreas
   

Nicht vergessen, Gardine zusziehen.


----------



## Andreas A. (11. Juni 2014)

Moin,
ich habe mir eine Überwachungskamera (Wildkamera) besorgt und erstmal an der Futterstelle ausprobiert. Mittlerweile hat sich anscheinend die ganze Dohlenkolonie im nahen Wald an meine Fütterung gewöhnt. Hier mal ein kurzes Filmchen:
www.youtube.com/watch?v=bgMDXv2RVOQ&feature=youtu.be

Gruß Andreas


----------



## pema (13. Juni 2014)

Hallo zusammen,
@Andreas
Ich bekommen ein paar Dohlen und du dafür Spatzen...na, ist das ein Vorschlag

Aber vielleicht sollte ich meinem direkten Terrassennachbarn mal dieses Video zeigen. Hat einen Grund.
Heute Morgen habe ich einen toten Spatz auf der Trennwand zum nachbarlichen Garten gefunden. Die Wand ist ziemlich schmal und auch nur 2m lang. Ich habe mich nur gefragt, wie dieser Vogel wohl gestorben ist, um so auf dieser schmalen Mauer zu liegen  Auf dem Rücken liegend, die Beinchen nach oben.
Erst mein Freund hat die richtige Idee gehabt (an so etwas hätte ich nie im Leben gedacht): der Nachbar hat den toten Spatz wohl auf die Mauer gelegt, so von wegen: ist ja wohl deiner - du fütterst das Viehzeug ja. Wahrscheinlich ist er bei ihm gegen eine Scheibe geflogen und da ich mir vorstellen kann, dass Vogelkacke auf Kirschlorbeer und Vogelgepiepse nicht so ganz seine Sache sind (Autolärm ist gewohnter hier), war das der Wink mit dem Zaunpfahl.

Eigentlich kann ich es immer noch nicht glauben...aber eine andere Erklärung gibt es nicht.
Also her mit deinen Dohlen. Damit er mal sieht, wie ein richtiger Vogel aussieht (und dessen Stimmen...und Kacke).
Petra
(Immer noch ungläubig)


----------



## Andreas A. (13. Juni 2014)

pema schrieb:


> Also her mit deinen Dohlen. Damit er mal sieht, wie ein richtiger Vogel aussieht (und dessen Stimmen...und Kacke).



Hallo Petra,
habe leider keine Erfahrung mit dem verschicken von Dohlen. Also Abgabe nur an Selbstabholer.  So genug gescherzt. 

Meine Nachbarn machen mir auch etwas Sorgen. Bisher weiß nur einer, dass ich die Dohlen fütter. Es ist schon auffällig, dass die alle bei mir im Garten landen. Ich werde das etwas einschränken mit dem Füttern. Ich hoffe, dass die Dohlen etwas ihre Scheu verlieren, so wie man das von den "Stadtdohlen" kennt. Ich habe nämlich 4 Dohlennistkästen und einen Waldkauzkasten (da können auch Dohlen rein) angebracht. Da ich mich auf der Leiter nur in 8 m Höhe getraut habe, werden da nur Dohlen reingehen, die nicht ganz so scheu sind.
Gestern war übrigens Familienausflug in der Dohlenkolonie. Während man zu Anfang der Brutzeit immer nur etwa 25 Dohlen über der Kolonie __ fliegen sah, waren gestern mehr als 50 Stück in der Luft. Wahrscheinlich einer der ersten größeren Ausflüge der diesjährigen Jungen.

Gruß Andreas


----------



## pema (13. Juni 2014)

Andreas A. schrieb:


> Ich werde das etwas einschränken mit dem Füttern.


Ich deshalb nicht.
Wer meint, dass Vogellärm und Vogelkacke (und ich rede hier nicht von Geiern) störender ist als Verkehrslärm und Feinstaubniederschlag, der hat in meinen Augen etwas wichtiges nicht verstanden und sollte besser im 10ten Stock in der Stadtmitte wohnen - aber dann bitte ohne Balkon.
petra


----------



## Dieter_B (20. Juni 2014)

Hallo, sind heute zwar keine Vögel die ich Fotografiert habe, aber die drei waren heute morgen auch an der Futterstelle und haben sich komischerweise vertragen.

Sorry Bild bleibt zu groß, bekomme das mit der neuen Software nicht hin.

Sind drei Eichhörnchen, die sich eigentlich immer jagen, aber heute haben die nur ans fressen gedacht.


----------



## Tanny (24. Juni 2014)

Heute habe ich endlich mal den Eichelhäher erwischt 

Auf dem 1. Bild sitzt er noch auf dem Gehege - eine Sekunde später war er drin - bei genauem Hinsehen
kann man ihn im Gras am Boden erahnen auf Bild 2


----------



## Andreas A. (29. Juni 2014)

Mit der Wildkamera konnte ich in den letzten Wochen weitere Arten an meiner Futterstelle dokumentieren. Insgesamt sind im Juni mindestens 15 Vogelarten an der Futterstelle gewesen (im Winter wares es über 20 Arten). Endlich hat sich auch ein Hausspatz-Männchen eingefunden, dass immer wieder mal reinschaut. Die Bilder werden mit der Wildkamera zwar nicht brillant, sind aber doch ganz ordentlich.
       
Nachts wollte ich prüfen, ob sich Ratten eingefunden haben, da doch mal was von dem Futter daneben fällt. Zum Glück konnte ich keine Nager feststellen.
 
Gruß Andreas


----------



## Tanny (29. Juni 2014)

absolut phantastisch 
...und es ist toll zu sehen, wie schön sich die verschiedenen Tierarten an der Futterstelle "vertragen" ...

LG
Kirstin


----------



## Uwe.SH (6. Juli 2014)

Moin

Hier sind meine zwei Gäste

LG Uwe


----------



## BobbyT (6. Juli 2014)

Hi, 
schön. Ich hoffe nur, dass es Gäste bleiben, sonst muss der Teich vergrößert werden. Die Spatzen hätte ich auch gerne.

LG
Ulrike


----------



## inge50 (10. Juli 2014)

Hallo,

ich möchte euch heute mal unseren zauseligen Paule zeigen

 

Er sammelt unermüdlich Futter für seine Kinder.

Das muss schon die 3. oder 4. Brut in diesem Jahr sein.

Erst werden __ Würmer gesucht, wenn die Kleinen dann größer sind holt er Haferflocken und Rosinen.

 

Heut Nachmittag hat er sich wieder 3 Rosinen abgeholt. Eine gefressen, zwei mit genommen.

Liebe Grüße
Inge


----------



## Tanny (10. Juli 2014)

Hallo Inge, 
sieht der immer so aus? ...oder ist der in der Mauser?

...auf jeden Fall toll gemachte Bilder .)

LG
Kirstin


----------



## inge50 (12. Juli 2014)

Hallo Kirstin,

er ist in der Mauser. Bin mal gespannt, wie lange das dauert.

Die anderen Amseln sehen nicht so gerupft aus.

Liebe Grüße
Inge


----------



## Tanny (12. Juli 2014)

Hallo Inge, 
...puh, das beruhigt mich aber 
...ein wirklich gelungenes Foto....."Amsel mit Punkfrisur" 

LG
Kirstin


----------



## inge50 (15. Juli 2014)

Hallo,

Blaumeise füttert ihr Kind. Die anderen müssen geduldig warten.

 

 

 



Liebe Grüße
Inge


----------



## Dieter_B (7. Aug. 2014)

Wir haben auch seit diesem Jahr mindestens 20 Spatzen hier im Garten und die brüten jedes Jahr auf`s neue.
Und die belagern dann natürlich auch unsere Futterstellen.

Anhang anzeigen 136348


----------



## Dieter_B (20. Aug. 2014)

Hallo, heute habe ich noch mal ein Spatz aufnehmen können.


----------



## pema (27. Aug. 2014)

Hallo zusammen,
da ich jetzt seit zwei Wochen die Vögel nicht mehr füttere ist mir um so klarer geworden, was mir alles entgeht.
All die Vogelarten, die ich hier fotografiert habe, sind nicht mehr zu sehen.
Petra


----------



## pema (27. Aug. 2014)

Mal von dem Kollegen ganz abgesehen...
   Petra


----------



## Goldkäferchen (27. Aug. 2014)

Hallo, Petra,
wunderschöne Bilder, gefällt mir! 
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## Tanny (27. Aug. 2014)

Hallo petra, 
also ich würde weiterfüttern......
M.W. kann einem das wirklich keiner verbieten. 
Und wenn man den Futterplatz sauber hält, kann eigentlich auch niemand allen Ernstes glauben, 
dass das die Ursache für ratten ist - dann müßte ich hier von Ratten überrannt werden.....

LG
Kirstin


----------



## Digicat (28. Aug. 2014)

@ Kirstin: Hmmm .... meiner Meinung kein guter Rat. Ratten können sehr sensibilisieren.

Würde jetzt ein bisserl "Gras drüber wachsen lassen" ...

@ Petra: Winterfütterung ist generell gerne gesehen und wird toleriert.
Vor den ersten Frost anzeichen würde ich wieder mit dem Füttern beginnen.

Wirst sehen alle deine/unsere gefiederten Freunde werden wieder zur Stelle sein.

Halte durch 

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Dieter_B (28. Aug. 2014)

Hallo Petra, find ich auch blöd das die Nachbarn da so aufpassen, inzwischen kannst Du ja deine gefiederten Freunde ja den Weg zu mir zeigen, ich übernehme die bis zum Winter.

Den Falken kannst Du aber behalten, wir haben auch selbst 2 solche Biester hier rumfliegen und die jagen die Kleinvögel, vor kurzem hatte einer eine Amsel auf der Wiese gefaßt, konnte ich nochmal retten.

Schaue hier auch jeden Tag ob sich an der Futterstelle was anderes rumtreibt als nur Mäuse.


----------



## pema (28. Aug. 2014)

Hallo zusammen,
@ Dieter: der Falke heißt übrigens Frau Sperber. Herr Sperber kam auch regelmäßig. Und manchmal haben sie auch Erfolg gehabt ... allerdings viel öfter Misserfolg bei der Jagd auf Vögel und Mäuse. Das gehört für mich zu dem biologischen Minigleichgewicht in meinen Garten. Aber da der Sperber auch Mäuse jagt habe ich jetzt die Befürchtung, er könnte auch mal eine vom Rattengift vergiftete erwischen. Die armen Würstchen sind ja auch an den Ködern gewesen.
Die anderen Vögel kann ich dir aber nur leihen.

Ich werde den Mittelweg zwischen Kirstins und Helmuts Statements gehen: ich warte noch einige Zeit ab (bis sich die Nachbarsgemüter beruhigt haben) und fange dann langsam und unauffällig  wieder an, zu füttern. Nervig ist natürlich, dass die Nachbarn jetzt das Verschwinden der Rattenpopulation mit dem Einstellen der Vogelfütterung in Verbindung setzen und nicht mit dem gleichzeitig stattgefundenen Einsatz von Rattengift bei mir und im Garten der Nachbarin.
petra


----------



## Dieter_B (29. Aug. 2014)

Hallo Petra, Falke oder Sperber, kann die nie richtig auseinanderhalten, weil hier __ fliegen mehrer Arten oder Exemplare rum.
Dummerweise sage ich dann immer Falke.
Ja gehört mit dazu, aber nicht wenn ich das grade hautnahe keine 10 Meter von mir mitbekomme wie er grad eine Amsel auf der Wiese fängt und die wie verückt schreit, da kann ich nicht anders als diese zu retten, soll der Sperber oder Falke sich seine Beute holen wenn ich nicht draußen bin.
Wenn ich mal wieder die vermeintlichen Falken Sperber Habichte hier fotografiere weiß ich ja jetzt wo ich hier Fachkundige Beratung bekomme wen ich da vor die Linse bekommen habe, aber die sind verdammt flott.
Einer fliegt immer im tiefflug durch unseren Garten oder durch die Einfahrt.

Ja klar, Du bekommst die Vögel doch für den Winter wieder, sonst hab ich hier zu viele von denen.

Ja so ist das mit den Nachbarn, Monatelang kennen die dich nicht, aber wenn die was zum sche........(Meckern) haben dann kennen die auf einmal deinen Namen wieder.
Mach das so wie Du das hier geschrieben hast, ist bestimmt der beste Weg.


----------



## jolantha (28. Okt. 2014)

So, die Fütterung geht wieder los bei mir. 
Habe den Mini-Fliegern mal ein neues Haus spendiert, und so gestrichen, wie ich es leiden mag. 
( Kam kein Einspruch von den Vögelchen )
Da hier ringsherum ja nur der Maisdschungel existiert hat, und nirgendwo mehr normales Getreide
angebaut wird, kann es ja nicht schaden, schon mal ein wenig zu zufüttern 
  Ja, in der Mitte ist ein Silo, und regelmäßig saubergemacht wird es auch


----------



## pema (29. Okt. 2014)

Heute mal wieder:
Vögel über der Futterstelle.
Wie auch in den letzten Jahren ziehen die Kraniche direkt über meinen Garten. Jetzt kommt der Winter.
 
Da kommen sie - man hört sie schon von Weitem. Der erste Trupp von mind. 10.
 
Etwas unorganisiert
 
Sieht schon besser aus
 
Ja, so müssen Kraniche __ fliegen.
petra


----------



## jolantha (30. Okt. 2014)

Gestern Abend in der Dämmerung durchs Küchenfenster fotografiert. 
Habs leider nicht besser hinbekommen 
Können zwar nicht __ fliegen, haben aber auch Hunger : 2 Mäuschen


----------



## bekamax (3. Nov. 2014)

Hallo,

habe gerade diese Meldung gefunden:
http://science.orf.at/stories/1748886/

Beunruhigte Grüße
Karin


----------



## Tanny (3. Nov. 2014)

Hallo Karin, 
dieses Phänomen wird leider schon seit einigen Jahren beobachtet. 

Ich glaube nicht, dass noch mehr Gesetze dem Einhalt gebieten können - manchmal 
schlagen diese Gesetze sogar eher ins Gegenteil um.

Beispiel Krähen: Sie galten als stark gefährdet und "kurz vor 12" hat man es dann endlich 
geschafft, ein Gesetz zu schaffen, dass sie schützen sollte. 

Das Gesetz war dann auch gleich so scharf, dass die Krähen sich mehr als erholt haben 
und nun in den Städten vielerorts die 2. "Taubenplagen" darstellen. 
(Die Krähen wildern unter anderem auch Singvogelnester und gelegentlich junge Singvögel - 
wobei das sicher nicht die Ursache des Rückganges ist)

Dagegen etwas unternehmen kann man genau so wenig, wie gegen die Taubenflut - weil 
Gesetze das verhindern. 

Bis diese Gesetze dann irgendwann mal wieder Jahre später den Zuständen angepasst sind, 
ist es eigentlich viel zu spät. 

...die Mühlen unserer Gesetzgebung mahlen viel zu langsam und es wird viel zu lange viel zu 
viel so zerredet und verbogen, dass es am Ende am eigentlichen Zweck vorbei zielt. 

Ich denke, dass es viel wichtiger ist, die Menschen massiv aufzuklären. 
Viele wissen gar nicht, was ihr Handeln anrichtet und würden es sofort ändern, wenn 
ihnen die Folgen bekannt wären. 

Beispiele zu den Singvögeln:

Insekten- und Unkrautgifte in unseren Gärten schädigen und töten die Brut in den 
von uns aufgehängten Nistkästen, weil die Vögel ihre Jungen mit den vergifteten Insekten füttern. 

Ein paar kleine, versteckte  Ecken "Wildnis" selbst in dn durchgestyltesten Gärten bieten bereits 
Lebensraum für genügend Insekten, damit die Brutvögel des Gartens ihre Jungen aufziehen können.

Als "Kunden" können wir Baumschulen, Landwirte und Co. immer wieder ansprechen und hinterfragen, 
warum sie nicht auf ihren Nutzflächen für die Umwelt ein paar qm verwildern lassen können (setzt voraus, 
dass die Landwirte sicher sein können, dass dann nicht ein Politiker kommt und ihnen dann irgendwann 
verbietet, auf ihrem eigenen Land zu schalten wie sie wollen, weil plötzlich auf der verwilderten Ecke irgendetwas 
Seltenes lebt)

Millionen Zugvögel werden alljährlich mit immer perfideren Fangmethoden im Süden abgefangen und ermordet. 

Die Politik ist nicht willens und in der Lage, dem ernsthaft Einhalt zu gebieten. 

Wir als Verbraucher können da Druck auf die Regierungen der betreffenden Länder machen: 

Die Mittelmeerinseln, Italien, Frankreich, Ägypten, Spanien etc. - überall dort wird der Singvogelmord "gepflegt".

Wenn wir kategorisch alle Länder aus unseren Urlaubsplänen und unserem täglichen Einkauf streichen, 
in denen Vogelmord gepflegt wird, wird spätestens dann, wenn das genug Leute machen in diesen Ländern 
etwas geschehen, denn sie alle leben vom Tourismus und vom Export ihrer Lebensmittel auch nach 
Deutschland. 

Ich jedenfalls kaufe schon seit Jahren absolut nichts mehr aus diesen Ländern und werde das solange nicht tun, 
solange dort das Morden nicht aufhört. 

Was ich damit sagen will: wenn jeder nur ein klein wenig all der möglichen Maßnahmen (es gibt sicher noch viel mehr) 
im Rahmen dessen, was ihm möglich ist, durchführt, denke ich ginge es unserer Vogelwelt schon ein ganzes 
Stück besser - auch oder gerade ohne Gesetze. 

Nur, wie schon oben erwähnt, die meisten Menschen wissen oft gar nicht, worauf es ankommt.
Bei der Giftgeschichte habe ich das hier im Zusammenhang mit den Schwalben live erlebt: 
Nachdem ich die Geschichte um Sunny in die örtliche Presse gebracht habe, habe ich viele Anrufe erhalten von 
Gartenbesitzern, denen gar nicht bewusst war, was sie mit ihrem "bisschen Pflanzenschutz" anrichten. 

Also einfach "nur" kommunizieren 

LG
Kirstin


----------



## bekamax (3. Nov. 2014)

Hi Kirstin,
vielen Dank für die vielen Infos. Natürlich hab ich schon davon gehört, war aber noch nie wirklich mein Thema, da es hier einfach nicht den Eindruck macht als wären weniger Vögel. Aber vielleicht liegt es einfach daran, dass wir hier durch den vielen Wald und die Almen ganz andere Strukturen haben, und es tatsächlich kaum weniger Vögel wurden.

Hier im Garten wurden es tatsächlich immer mehr. Seit ich bemerkt habe, dass Kohlmeisen Blattläuse fressen, hab ich mich immer nur auf meine kleinen freundlichen Helfer verlassen. Und sie haben die Läuse immer gut in Schach gehalten. Es bleibt bei uns (was in der Gegend nicht üblich ist-Gärten sind hier auch meist sehr aufgeräumt und nett - adrett) immer Obst und Beeren an den Sträuchern, und die Stauden bleiben über den Winter. Und um die Hagebutten ist derzeit ein "Griss" (werden sehr gerne angenommen). Mittlerweile sind die freilebenden Kohlmeiserl so cool, dass sie mich bei meinem Sitzplatz besuchen kommen, und schauen, was ich da tue.

*In Europa leben rund 421 Millionen Vögel weniger als vor dreißig Jahren, besagt eine Studie. *(Zitat aus dem Link oben)
Bei dieser Zahl bin ich aber jetzt doch aufgeschreckt.


Tanny schrieb:


> Millionen Zugvögel werden alljährlich mit immer perfideren Fangmethoden im Süden abgefangen und ermordet.


und das dazu! Was ich mir dazu denke, sag ich jetzt nur, und schreib es nicht!!!!

Besorgte Grüße
Karin


----------



## pema (4. Nov. 2014)

Hallo zusammen,
ich habe letztens einen Bericht im TV gesehen (keine Sorge: öffentlich-rechtlich).  In Ägypten werden kilometerlange Fangnetze direkt am Strand aufgestellt, um die Zugvögel direkt nach ihrem langen Flug und dem Versuch der ersten Landung  abzugreifen.
Das hat mich wirklich erschüttert. Ich mach mir hier Sorgen um jeden Piepmatz - füttere den ganzen Sommer - und dann landen die Kleinen auf einem Markt in Nordafrika als Snack.
Petra
PS. Ich füttere sie natürlich dennoch weiter...aber jeder der 'All-inclusive' in Ägypten (und es ist sicherlich nicht das einzige afrikanische Land....mal von den Europäern abgesehen) bucht, sollte sich darüber im Klaren sein.
petra


----------



## bekamax (4. Nov. 2014)

pema schrieb:


> Ich mach mir hier Sorgen um jeden Piepmatz - füttere den ganzen Sommer - und dann landen die Kleinen auf einem Markt in Nordafrika als Snack.
> Petra
> PS. Ich füttere sie natürlich dennoch weiter...aber jeder der 'All-inclusive' in Ägypten (und es ist sicherlich nicht das einzige afrikanische Land....mal von den Europäern abgesehen) bucht, sollte sich darüber im Klaren sein.
> petra



Da weiß man gar nicht, was man dazu sagen soll. Ich könnte es ja vielleicht noch verstehen, wenn an den Vögelchen so viel dran wäre, dass sich Hungernde Menschen davon ernähren würden oder könnten. Aber so?


----------



## koile (4. Nov. 2014)

Hallo petra,
dan muss man auch gleich Italien, Spanien, Frankreich aus seiner Urlaubsplanung streichen.
Und wenn wir schon dabei sind , Wahle, Delfine weden getötet weil es brauch ist !
Auch diese Länder werden wir nicht mehr Bereisen, ach ja es gibt auch noch Hunde ,
und Meerschweinchen .
Nicht das ich das gut finde mit den Netzen
Aber wenn ich alle Urlaubsländer ausschließe , in denen Tiere getötet werden muss ich
Zuhause bleiben .
Und dann gibt es auch noch Menschenrechte die nicht geachtet werden .


----------



## bekamax (4. Nov. 2014)

Hi, Gerd,


koile schrieb:


> Aber wenn ich alle Urlaubsländer ausschließe , in denen Tiere getötet werden muss ich
> Zuhause bleiben .
> Und dann gibt es auch noch Menschenrechte die nicht geachtet werden .


Und auch hier bei uns in Mitteleuropa werden manchmal Menschenrechte nicht beachtet, und auch der Tierschutz ist wohl oft noch verbesserungsbedürftig.

Von den von Kirstin und Petra genannten Ländern gibt es auch immer wieder Medienberichte, dass es um Menschenrechte, Arbeitsbedingungen usw. schlecht bestellt ist. Auch ein Grund, von Reisen in Regionen, wo es nicht so gut läuft, abzusehen.

Auch ist es gut, nicht unbedingt Produkte aus gewissen Regionen zu kaufen, um nicht die Ausbeutung von Menschen zu unterstützen. Ich würde aber jedenfalls differenzieren und zumindest auf Regionen und nicht auf ganze Länder abstellen.


----------



## koile (4. Nov. 2014)

Hallo Karin,
ne ne   bei den Menschenrechten geht es um Länder , und nicht um Regionen.
Und ich schließe da Europäische Länder mit ein.


----------



## bekamax (4. Nov. 2014)

Hi Gerd,
ja, aber ich dachte an Beispiele wie Glashausgemüseproduktion in Südspanien...


----------



## koile (4. Nov. 2014)

Karin! warum geht Deine Reies soweit ?
Frag doch nur mal unsere Niederländischen Nachbarn , wie sie es schaffen soviel Wasser
in sooooh eine kleine Tomate zu bekommen.


----------



## bekamax (4. Nov. 2014)

Ganz einfach, ich bin Österreicherin! Uns wird im Winter südspanisches Gemüse in Massen verkauft! (Und hier werden tolle Projekte in der Oststeiermark verhindert!!!)
Aber ich fürchte, das ist jetzt alles OT.   Sorry!


----------



## koile (4. Nov. 2014)

He he, Du brauchst Dich nicht Entschuldigen weil Du Östrreicherin bist


----------



## Tottoabs (4. Nov. 2014)

koile schrieb:


> Karin! warum geht Deine Reies soweit ?
> Frag doch nur mal unsere Niederländischen Nachbarn , wie sie es schaffen soviel Wasser
> in sooooh eine kleine Tomate zu bekommen.


Ist doch genial, damit die das viele Wasser weg bekommen, wird es in kleine rote Säckschen verpackt und auch noch verkauft. Und ehrlicherweise schmecken holländische Wassersäck gar nicht mehr so schlecht wie der Ruf mal war.

In anderen südlichen Ländern werden zur Gemüsseproduktion die Grundwasserreseven übermäsig ausgebeutet und später wird sich gewundert weshalb das Grundwasser versalzt.
http://www.heise.de/tp/artikel/23/23209/1.html


----------



## Tanny (5. Nov. 2014)

@ Petra
...und es sind nicht nur Netze. 
Leimruten, Schlageisen, Fangschlingen, Lockkäfige vor Schrotgewehren usw 
- es kommen die unmöglichsten Dinge zum Einsatz.... 


@ Gerd
ich gebe Dir mit Deinen Beiträgen vollkommen Recht  - und genau:
....dann muss man im Zweifelsfall zu Hause bleiben - oder bewusst die 
Regionen oder Gastgeber aussuchen, die sich in ihren Ländern eben auch aktiv 
gegen dieses Morden stellen - auch um diese Gegner zu unterstützen. 

Was die Menschenrechte anbelangt:
genau deswegen kann man z.B. beim Kauf seiner Textilien und/oder Lebensmittel und 
oder Gebrauchsgegenstände drauf achten, wo und wie sie produziert wurden. 

In Zeiten von Smartphone und Co ist es ein Klick auf den Artikel und ich kann Infos dazu finden.

Natürlich kann ich nicht alles ausschließen - ich werde kaum verhindern können, dass Teile in meinem 
Auto oder meiner Waschmaschine auch aus problematischen Produktionen kommen. 

Aber bei vielen Produkten lässt es sich vermeiden, menschen-, umwelt- oder tierverachtende Produktionen 
zu unterstützen - im Ausland genau wie im eigenen Land!

Und wenn jeder nur ein wenig diesbezüglich tut, dann wird es in der Masse schon etwas bewegen. 

Bei den Vogelmorden fängt immerhin einiges an, sich aufgrund der Empörung und aktiver 
Gegenmaßnahmen etwas zu bessern:

http://www.komitee.de/ - aber es ist eben noch lange nicht genug.....

...und je mehr Druck von jedem Einzelnen entsteht, desto eher wird vor Ort auch ein Umdenken statfinden.

LG
Kirstin


----------



## jolantha (5. Nov. 2014)

Bei mir kann ich bald wegen Überfüllung schließen 
Nur, wenn ich mit dem Fotoapparat komme, sind alle immer wech !!!


----------



## Tanny (5. Nov. 2014)

mir geht es ähnlich wie Anne: 

kommt man mit der Kamera, sind alle plötzlich weg.....
...komm ich mit dem Futtereimer, dann ist es komischerweise nicht so 

Vor 3 Tagen habe ich mal wieder Fotos am Fütterer auf dem Hof gemacht 
Dieses Jahr habe ich sehr viele Haus- und Feldsperlinge.

Besonders die Haussperlinge (Spatzen) freuen mich sehr, 
denn wir hatten jahrelang hier kaum noch welche. 

Ein Zaunkönig ist auch wieder da. 
Er kramt immer in den ANpflanzungen an der Hauswand rum und manchmal fliegt er durch das 
Katzenloch auf die Diele und wuselt im Sortiment rum - dann wird der Dackel immer ganz irre, 
wenn er da so komische Geräusche hört.....aber der Zaunkönig ist schneller 

Grünfinken, ein paar Amseln und die verschiedenen Meisenarten tummeln sich bereits ebenso wie ein paar Rotkehlchen 
am Fütterer im Garten.


----------



## bekamax (5. Nov. 2014)

Tanny schrieb:


> Was die Menschenrechte anbelangt:
> genau deswegen kann man z.B. beim Kauf seiner Textilien und/oder Lebensmittel und
> oder Gebrauchsgegenstände drauf achten, wo und wie sie produziert wurden.



@ all, hi
diesbezüglich ist mir vor ein paar Wochen ein Buch in die Hände gefallen:
http://www.amazon.de/Schwarzbuch-Ma...&sr=8-1&keywords=schwarzbuch+der+markenfirmen

kann ich nur jedem empfehlen, der sich mit diesem Thema beschäftigen möchte. Auch wenn man durch die Medien im Wesentlichen vieles schon gehört hat, so ist es in der geballten Ladung Info doch haarsträubendst!

Hab auch schon welche verschenkt, und Weihnachten kommt bestimmt!!!!!!!!!!!
Je weniger Menschen bedenkliche Produkte konsumieren, desto besser.


----------



## pema (5. Nov. 2014)

Hallo zusammen,
ich hätte nicht gedacht, dass mein Hinweis auf den All-inclusive-Urlaub gleich eine Diskussion hervor ruft. Aber ist ja auch völlig in Ordnung.
Ich persönlich fahre in kein Land, vom dem ich weiß, dass dort Menschenrechtsverletzungen stattfinden (dazu gehört für mich z.B. auch die Türkei). Nach China oder in andere asiatische Länder würde ich auch nicht fahren - aus dem gerade genannten Grund und auch wegen der Verletzung der Tierschutzvorschriften - die es auch in diesen Ländern gibt.
Mir geht es nicht darum, ob in Südamerika gerne Meerschweinchen gegessen werden oder ob in anderen Ländern der Welt Hund auf der Speisekarte steht. Der Umgang mit den Lebewesen steht für mich im Vordergrund. Und - ob man es glaubt oder nicht - in vielen Ländern gibt es gesetzliche Bestimmungen dazu, die ständig gebrochen werden. Tiger z.B. sind in den Herkunftsländern streng geschützt ... dennoch landen sie zerlegt in Krämerläden....und leider auch in den Koffern von Urlaubern.
Die Aussage:' dann kann ich ja noch nicht einmal mehr nach Holland fahren' finde ich unter dem Aspekt ziemlich weit her geholt. Natürlich kann ich als Urlauber (bzw. Nicht-Urlauber)  die Welt nicht verbessern - aber für mich gibt es bestimmte Grenzen bei meiner Urlaubsfreude.
petra


----------



## Petta (6. Nov. 2014)

Hallo zusammen,
es ist schon toll zu lesen,wie IHR Euch immer mehr vom eigentlichen Thema entfernt.....
Ich meine : DAS HAT NICHT'S MEHR MIT VÖGEL AN DER FUTTERSTELLE ZU TUN.......


----------



## Flusi (6. Nov. 2014)

hallo Peter,
hast ja prinzipiell Recht; aber laß bei den Vogel-Liebhabern bitte auch etwas Milde walten
Zu denen gehöre ich auch, habe mich durch diese Unterhaltung hier -entgegen meiner früheren Meinung- für die Sommerfütterung entschieden. 
Die Vogel-Liebhaber brauchen ja für ihren Austausch eine Plattform - hier finde ich doch ganz ok; da kann doch einiges "bequatscht" werden, um sich dann ganz entspannt wieder dem Ursprungsthema zu widmen, 
oder?  
(noch einmal kurz zum Ausreißerthema: wenn ich das (!!!) vorher gewußt hätte, was diese Mörder auf Malta veranstalten, wäre ich dort niemals hingeflogen).

Zur Futterstelle: ich möchte bei uns ein "ordentliches" Futterhaus machen, also recht groß, mit Dach, für Streufutter und mit ein paar Futtersilos/ evtl. Meisenknödeln angehängt unter dem Dach. Da könnten kleinere und größere Vögel sich bedienen. 
Ist sowas sinnvoll oder schafft es (wegen der Nähe) Streß unter den Vögeln?
Hat jemand Erfahrung mit sowas?
LG Flusi


----------



## Tanny (7. Nov. 2014)

Hallo Flusi, 
nach meinen Beobachtungen gibt es bei den Vögeln eigentlich keinen Streß. 
Die sind sich immer wunderbar einig 
Schau mal auf Seite 1 dieses Threads Beitrag Nr 15
Ich habe, weil ich Probleme hatte, dass ich mir so unendlich viele Krähen und Tauben 
rangefüttert hatte, der Kater an dn Futterstellen auf Ansitz ging und die Hunde alles auffrassen, was 
eigentlich für die Bodenfresser unter den Vögeln gedacht war, einen Fütterer gebaut, der 
sich wunderbar bewährt hat. 

Darin kann man sogar hundesiccher Igelfutter aufstellen 

LG
Kirstin


----------



## Petta (7. Nov. 2014)

hallo Flusi,

ich fütter auch das ganze Jahr durch und bin bis jetzt immer gut dabei gefahren.Habe so allerlei Gefieder im Garten,vom Dompfaff über Zaunkönig bis Meise und Spatz.Eichhörnchen geben sich auch die Ehre.
Mit Fotos machen ist das so ne Sache.......denn wenn ich mit der Kamera komme sind sie weg.Werde mal sehen,die Kamera auf ein Stativ stellen und dann mit Drahtauslöser.

Es gibt aber auch Probleme.......und das sind die* sch......freilaufenden Katzen*! Nicht nur das sie* mir den Garten vollsch.....*,nein viel schlimmer ist wenn ich Tag für Tag mindestens 1 Piepmatz entsorgen muß.Habe sie auch schon am Teich sitzen sehen(die Katzen)!

Leider habe ich bis jetzt noch kein Mittel gefunden sie vollends zu vertreiben,aber ich arbeite dran und es wird mir schon was einfallen
Ich weis das ich mich jetzt mit den Katzenliebhabern anlege,aber das ist mir egal!

Auf die Meldungen,die mit diesem Thread meiner Meinung nach nichts zu tun haben gehe ich nicht weiter ein.


----------



## Tanny (7. Nov. 2014)

Petta schrieb:


> Leider habe ich bis jetzt noch kein Mittel gefunden sie vollends zu vertreiben,aber ich arbeite dran und es wird mir schon was einfallen



Hallo Peter, 
....da hilft nachhaltig: ein Kampfdackel 
  

kann ich Dir aus eigener, auch leidvoller, Erfahrung sagen. 

Basti kommt nur "hocherüstet" raus. 

Seit er meinen Hofkater (auf den er immer sehr geduldig angesessen hat) erwischt hat 
und ich diesen gerade noch vor dem finalen Biss retten konnte 
(der Schwanz musste allerdings amputiert werden), 

trägt Basti ein Glöckchen, damit der Kater rechtzeitig merkt, wenn der Hund ihn abfangen will.

Vorteilhaft ist allerdings, dass der Dackel absolut jede fremde Katze zuverlässig vom Hof fernhält. 

Ansonsten soll es wohl auch helfen, mit einer Wasserpistole anzusitzen. 
Wenn Du technisch begabt bist, probiere doch mal mittels __ Wasserschlauch und Bewegungsauslöser eine Art
"Selbstschussanlage" rund um die Vogelfütterer zu installieren....

Ansonsten: was wirklich hilft, um zumindest die Vögel an der Futterstelle vor den Katzen zu sichern, sind die 
Futtergehege. 

Ich habe  zwei davon und überlege noch ein drittes zu bauen. 

LG
Kirstin


----------



## rut49 (7. Nov. 2014)

Hallo Kirstin,
wo sind die Foto´s


----------



## Tanny (7. Nov. 2014)

Hallo rut49, 
 Seite 1 der 15. Beitrag in diesem Thema 

LG
Kirstin


----------



## Eva-Maria (7. Nov. 2014)

...wir haben ein Vogelhaus mit einem Dach gut 1 qm groß.
Wir füttern auch ganzjährig.... noch nie wirklich Stress bei den Vögeln beobachtet.
Klar... versucht der Kleiber den Meisen mal ordentlich was auf die Federn zu geben....
aber ansonsten..... es ist genug Futter für alle da und oft hocken bis zu 10 Piepern
auf einmal im Vogelhaus. Dies ist nach allen 4 Seiten offen und hat eben das große,
bepflanzte Dach. Morgen poste ich mal Bilder dazu....


----------



## jolantha (8. Nov. 2014)

Bei mir herrscht jetzt Ruhe am Futterhaus, da mein Kater ja nicht mehr lebt 
Aber die Lauerei am Häuschen hatte ich ihm schon vorher mit einer Wasserpistole abgewöhnt .
Was mir aufgefallen ist, ich habe keine Grünfinken und keine Kleiber. 
Dafür haber hunderte Spatzen und Meisen. Selbst Weidenmeise ( Sumpfmeise ? ) sind dieses
Jahr dabei. 
Vielleicht erhöht sich die Vielfalt ja noch, wenn es kälter wird.


----------



## StefanBO (9. Nov. 2014)

Hm, freilaufende Katzen gibt es hier auch, insbesondere die Nachbarskatze ist hier zu Hause ... ein wirkliches Problem mit den Vögeln gibt es aber nicht. Sie ist schon älter, ruhiger und interessiert sich nur "ernsthaft" für Vögel, die sich ihr von sich aus nähern. Die kommen halt dann in Scharen (auch) auf den Boden, wenn keine Katze da ist, bzw. __ fliegen auf, wenn sich doch eine nähert. Da Katzen nicht fliegen können (!) sind sie hier sicherlich nur für die Vögel eine Gefahr, die ohnehin von einer "Gesundheitspolizei" erwischt werden würden. Okay, trotzdem wird jede Katze belehrt, die Vögel fangen möchte ... Und das Rotkehlchen, dass immer vorbei schaut, wenn ich im Garten etwas mache - z.B. wie heute extra ein paar Steinplatten verschiebe - ist hoffentlich clever genug, um sich gegen alle Prädatoren behaupten zu können.


----------



## pema (10. Nov. 2014)

Mal zum Thema Rotkehlchen:
seit Jahren sehe ich kein Rotkehlchen im Frühling/Sommer im Garten. Ab Oktober ist wieder eines da. Es bleibt den ganzen Winter über und verschwindet wieder im Frühling.
Laut Wikipedia gibt es ja sog. Teilzieher bei den Rotkehlchen...allerdings kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, dass in meinen Breitengraden (Ruhrgebiet)Rotkehlchen als Zugvögel agieren.
Wie ist es bei euch: habt ihr das ganze Jahr über Rotkehlchen im Garten?
petra


----------



## troll20 (10. Nov. 2014)

Bei uns sind sie ganzjährig anzutreffen.  Ob es aber immer die gleichen sind 

Blaumeisen sind seit neuesten wieder da, die waren seit ewig nicht mehr zu sehen. 

LG René


----------



## lollo (10. Nov. 2014)

Hallo,

hier im Nordwestlichem Münsterland, sind sie reichlich vorhanden. Ich sehe sie fast täglich im Garten, mögen vielleicht sogar noch die Handaufzucht (7) sein,so zutraulich wie sie sind.


----------



## pema (11. Nov. 2014)

Hmm,
sicher ist es nicht immer das gleiche Rotkehlchen, das ich im Herbst und Winter an den Futterstellen sehe - aber erstaunlich ist es schon für mich, dass im Frühling und Sommer keines an den Futterstellen (und im Garten) auftaucht.
Petra


----------



## Petta (11. Nov. 2014)

Hallo,
Rotkehlchen beobachte ich auch erst seit ungefähr 3 Wochen!


----------



## pema (11. Nov. 2014)

Petta schrieb:


> Rotkehlchen beobachte ich auch erst seit ungefähr 3 Wochen!


Das beruhigt mich zumindest etwas.
petra


----------



## pema (11. Nov. 2014)

Ganz nebenbei Petta:
 dein? Dackel sieht super aus - so tiefenentspannt.
petra


----------



## Eva-Maria (11. Nov. 2014)

Moin zusammen,
heute früh  war der Garten erstmalig bereift....
die Geranien und Petunien in den Hängeampeln sehen immer noch klasse aus...
und die ersten __ Pieper holen sich leckere Körner...
 

 

Schönen Abend euch allen!


----------



## Digicat (11. Nov. 2014)

Genial Eva-Maria ....

An die Fütterung kommt ganzjährig auch immer ein Rotkehlchen. 
Und am Sonntag war wieder ein Eichelhäher da. 

Sonst kommen fast alle Meisenarten, bis auf Schwanzmeisen und oder Sumpf/Weidenmeisen. Die kann ich immer noch nicht 100%ig unterscheiden.
Dazu noch erstaunlich viele Grünfinken, etwas weniger Buchfinken und noch keine Bergfinken. Stieglitze und Spatzen kommen auch vorbei.
Keine Amseln oder Drosseln. Goldammern sind heuer erstmals vorbei gekommen. Dompfaffen kommen 4-5 Paare vorbei, Heuer auch erstmals mit Jungvögel.

Nächstes Jahr will ich die Fütterung fotografier-freundlicher und lichttechnisch optimal platzieren. Jetzt ist die Fütterung in einem dunklen Garteneck mit vielen hohen Bäumen (__ Tannen, Fichten und Lärchen)umgeben, was immer sehr hohe Iso (1600 - 3200) beim fotografieren erfordert. 

Momentan ist es bei uns sehr warm. Deshalb bleiben auch doch auch viele Vögel aus.

Bei Euch auch ?

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Flusi (11. Nov. 2014)

hallo Eva-Maria,
..sehr schöne Bilder
Könntest Du bitte -wie im Beitrag #109 erwähnt- mal ein Bild von Deinem Futterhaus "im Ganzen" posten?
LG Flusi


----------



## pema (12. Nov. 2014)

Hallo Vogelfütterer,
ich verfüttere seit geraumer Zeit auch lebende Mehlwürmer an meine 'Lieben'.  Selbst einen Zaunkönig habe ich schon an dieser Futterstelle gesehen. Eigentlich sind alle Vögel wirklich scharf auf die __ Würmer.
Bin ich da die einzige?
Petra


----------



## Eva-Maria (12. Nov. 2014)

hallo Flusi,
schau mal hier
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/362618/

Das war 2011.... morgen poste ich mal ein aktuelles Bild aus diesem Jahr, da kann man dann auch gut sehen wie sich der Bewuchs gemacht hat in den letzten Jahren.


----------



## Eva-Maria (12. Nov. 2014)

hi Petra,
Mehlwürmer kriegen hier die Fische.... für die __ Pieper sind sie mir dann doch ein wenig zu teuer.
Die müssen sich dann schon mit Körnermischungen/Haferflocken zufrieden geben


----------



## Eva-Maria (13. Nov. 2014)

moin Flusi,
hier die versprochenen Bilder...
so schaute das bepflanzte Dach in diesem Sommer aus, ca. 1 qm Dachfläche
 

wir mussten ein neues, stabileres Untergestell bauen, das Vogelhaus insgesamt ist tierisch schwer
dazu nutzte GöGa eine selbstgebaute Winde
 

Final schaute es dann so aus... mit Birkenstämmchen aus dem Wald als neuem Untergestell
 

Hier noch ein "Winterbild", es ist immer mächtig was los.... aufgenommen 2012


----------



## Tanny (13. Nov. 2014)

Eva-Maria, Deine Fotos sind der Hit !....so gestochen scharf, da kann ich nur vor Neid erblassen 

Ich habe jetzt auch die letzten Winterfutterstellen mit in Betrieb genommen und alle sind
gut besetzt.

Blick aus dem Esszimmerfenster 1:
Auf und im Gartenfütterer, der auch im Sommer in Betrieb ist, tummeln sich haufenweise Feld- und
Haussperlinge und ein paar Grünfinken:
 

Blick aus dem Küchenfenster:
Dieses kleine Häuschen hat in "Stosszeiten" locker Platz für bis zu 10 Vögel - man mag es kaum glauben:

 

und dieses Häuschen steht direkt vor dem Esszimmerfenster 2 im __ Wein auf einer alten Eisenbahnschwelle -
es ist katersicher aufgerüstet, da ich im ersten Jahr den Kater AUS dm Futterhaus ziehen musste.....

Hier tummeln sich neben den Sperlingen Grünfinken, Blaumeisten, Kohlmeisen, der Specht, Buchfinken, 2 Rotkehlchen,
ein Zaunkönig und drei, die ich nicht sicher identifizieren kann:


----------



## Tanny (13. Nov. 2014)

...und weiter:

    

hier kramen die Vögel unter dem katersicheren Fütterer im Laub:

  

und die zwei können gar nicht tief genug in die Ritzen an der Eisenbahnschwelle reinkriechen 
  

....und dann war da noch Fritzie 

Fritzie ist eine Amsel, die ich im Sommer 2013 schwer verletzt als Ästling gebracht bekam (Katzenopfer).
Ich pflegte sie gesund und übte mit ihr __ fliegen 

Sie ist nicht mehr handzahm, aber sie hat uns hier nie verlassen. 
Dieses Jahr hat sie 2 Kinder aufgezogen und ihren Mann hatte sie auch immer im Schlepptau. 
Erkennen kann ich sie nur noch, wenn sie etwas länger ganz nahe still sitzt, 
weil man nur dann sieht, dass sie das linke Bein nach wie vor weniger belastet. 
Wenn sie rumhüpft erkennt man es auch glegentlich, weil das linke Bein dann etwas abgestellt ist. 

Hier ist ein Foto von Fritzie von 7/2013 als Youngster: 
  

...und hier von gestern an der Futterstelle  
(ihre Familie war mit etwas mehr Abstand ebenfalls da).


----------



## Eva-Maria (13. Nov. 2014)

moin Kirstin,
die Bilder von mir sehen auf meinem Läppi eher "grisselig" aus, von wegen gestochen scharf :-(
Und Fritzie is' 'ne ganz Hübsche, Amseln haben wir hier auch noch reichlich rumfliegen.
Grünfinken hat's wenig dieses Jahr, waren im letzten Jahr deutlich mehr.
Dafür hat's 2 Kleiberpärchen.. die sich aber reichlich "Krieg liefern" am bird's feeder.
Gehen die doch regelrecht aufeinander los.....
Mehr Bilder vom Vogelhaus.... wenn's richtig Winter hat.


----------



## laolamia (14. Nov. 2014)

passt zwar nicht direkt zum thema und hatte auch keine kamera.....neulich beim angeln setzte sich ein eisvogel auf die rutenspitze und tauchte von da ab um mit einem fisch wieder hoch zu kommen 
bisher dachte ich die sind scheu


----------



## Tanny (14. Nov. 2014)

...mit DEINEM Fisch?


----------



## laolamia (14. Nov. 2014)

ne mit einem klitzekleinen


----------



## Flusi (14. Nov. 2014)

moin,
Eva-Maria, vielen Dank für Deine Mühe mit den Futterhaus-Bildern.
Da habt Ihr Euch richtig was einfallen lassen, mit dem Vogel-Knusperhäuschen, total schön
Werde mich auch sobald wie möglich an die Umsetzung der "Vogelhausträume" begeben; solange müssen die __ Pieper sich an den bestehenden Möglichkeiten beköstigen.

@Petra: bisher kaufe ich an Futter das, was so üblicherweise in Supermärkten angeboten wird; zuletzt auch in einer "Mühle" für Tier/Vogelnahrung. Es wird jedenfalls gut angenommen. Mehlwürmer hatten wir noch nicht.
LG Flusi


----------



## Eva-Maria (15. Nov. 2014)

WOW, hier sind die Eisvögel derart scheu, dass ich mich immer wieder an der Luhe auf die Lauer legen muss,
gut getarnt. Trotz beharrlichen Wartens, wenn er dann an mir vorbeigeschossen ist, darauf dass er noch mal
wiederkommt und sich dann wirklich in entsprechender Nähe mal niederlässt für ein Foto.... bisher vergeblich.


----------



## koile (16. Nov. 2014)

Auch er war an der Futterstelle,
   aber ich war nicht sooooooh glücklich..
Auch wenn ich die Fliegenden Edelsteine mag, habe kaum noch
Notropis, scheinen besonders gut zu Schmecken.


----------



## koile (16. Nov. 2014)

Zwei auf einen Streich.


----------



## jolantha (16. Nov. 2014)

koile schrieb:


> Auch wenn ich die Fliegenden Edelsteine mag, habe kaum noch
> Notropis, scheinen besonders gut zu Schmecken.



Für diese kleinen Flieger würde ich sogar extra eine Fischzucht anlegen


----------



## Andreas A. (16. Nov. 2014)

jolantha schrieb:


> Für diese kleinen Flieger würde ich sogar extra eine Fischzucht anlegen


Guten Morgen,
und ich würde noch eine Steilwand rauf packen.

Gruß Andreas


----------



## jolantha (16. Nov. 2014)

Andreas A. schrieb:


> und ich würde noch eine Steilwand rauf packen.



Tiieeemwööörk !


----------



## laolamia (16. Nov. 2014)

wieder schoen zu sehen das der eisvogel der gute und der fisch der gearschte ist 
jaja ich verstehe euch ja....


----------



## koile (17. Nov. 2014)

Hallo an alle ,die gut zu Vögeln sind.
Hier noch 2.Bilder leider ein wenig Unscharf.


----------



## Tottoabs (17. Nov. 2014)

koile schrieb:


> Hallo an alle ,die gut zu vögeln sind.


Nein isch schreibe nischt dazu.


Bei der Fischzucht für die Eisvögel würde ich aber Moderließchen wählen ..... auch wenn die Regenbogenelritzen vür die Vögel wohl besser zu sehen sind.


----------



## koile (17. Nov. 2014)

Tottoabs schrieb:


> Nein isch schreibe nischt dazu.
> 
> 
> Bei der Fischzucht für die Eisvögel würde ich aber Moderließchen wählen ..... auch wenn die Regenbogenelritzen vür die Vögel wohl besser zu sehen sind.



Na ja, ich habe die Notropis auch nicht für den Eisvogel Gekauft .
Für das Geld hätte ich ein paar Kilo Forellen einsetzen können.


----------



## Tottoabs (17. Nov. 2014)

koile schrieb:


> Na ja, ich habe die Notropis auch nicht für den Eisvogel Gekauft .


Dann pack jetzt 100 __ Moderlieschen hier aus dem Forum dazu und hoffe das die Notropis dadurch das Sie etwas größer sind bessere Chansen haben.


----------



## koile (17. Nov. 2014)

Tottoabs schrieb:


> Dann pack jetzt 100 __ Moderlieschen hier aus dem Forum dazu und hoffe das die Notropis dadurch das Sie etwas größer sind bessere Chansen haben.




Ist mir dann zuviel klein zeug , hab auch noch Goldelritzen. 
Die hat er auch schon Dezimiert , waren aber nicht sooooooh Teuer da nur Vergoldet.


----------



## laolamia (18. Nov. 2014)

um voegel gehts hier nicht mehr oder?


----------



## Tottoabs (18. Nov. 2014)

laolamia schrieb:


> um voegel gehts hier nicht mehr oder?


..........Vogelfutter?


----------



## Goldkäferchen (22. Nov. 2014)

hallo,
hier noch ein paar Bilder von heute.Die Vögel baden immer noch, brrrr...Das letzte Bild leider etwas dunkel, durch die Fensterscheibe geknipst.
LG
Goldkäferchen.


----------



## jolantha (23. Nov. 2014)

koile schrieb:


> Hallo an alle ,die gut zu *V*ögeln sind.



Tottos Schreibweise
Hallo an alle ,die gut zu *v*ögeln sind.

Hallo Totto
Du solltest vielleicht ein wenig mehr auf die Rechtschreibung achten --


----------



## Tanny (23. Nov. 2014)

Gestern hatte ich erstmals in größerer Zahl meine großen Wintergäste auch wieder da 


        


....und dann natürlich wieder die Kleinen:


----------



## Tanny (23. Nov. 2014)

...und heute war ich bei meiner Mutter - ihr habe ich vor 2 Jahren auch einen Fütterer gebaut -
dort werdn wir jetzt wohl rund um den Fütterer etwas mehr Schutz bauen müssen - jedenfalls
für den Winter. (aus dem Küchenfenster fotografiert


----------



## Goldkäferchen (23. Nov. 2014)

Hallo,
hier noch ein paar Bilder von den Piepmätzen, durch's Küchenfenster fotografiert, daher manchmal etwas "milchig".Habt ihr schon mal eine Amsel mit weißen Federn gesehen?
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## Tottoabs (23. Nov. 2014)

jolantha schrieb:


> Hallo Totto
> Du solltest vielleicht ein wenig mehr auf die Rechtschreibung achten --



 Schuldigen, mit 10-12 Jahren bekam ich den Stempel Legastheniker. Mit  so 17-18 wurde das wieder von der Kultusministerkonferenz abgeschafft......  Egal, habe mich trotz allem durch die Hochschule gekämpft


----------



## Goldkäferchen (26. Nov. 2014)

Hallo, und noch ein "Hübscher"
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## koile (26. Nov. 2014)

Hier mal was originelles , eine Verkehrsinsel in Bitche (F )
Bilder von heute.


----------



## Tottoabs (26. Nov. 2014)

Bei uns haben se kein Geld um die Straße zu erneuern und alle Welt kauft Geländewagen, damit die besser über die Schlaglöcher gleiten und in Frankreich werden die Verkehrsinseln geschmückt.


----------



## jolantha (27. Nov. 2014)

Es iat ja absolut merkwürden , seit drei Wochen fressen die kleinen Flieger mir die Haare vom Kopf, 
und heute, wo es das erste Mal richtig kalt ist, Raureif und nur 2 ° , da kommt keiner .


----------



## Eva-Maria (27. Nov. 2014)

hier wird ordentlich geflogen, vor allem Meisen scheinen großen Hunger zu haben


----------



## jolantha (27. Nov. 2014)

Ja, ab mittag waren sie alle wieder da, und eva, das ist mir auch aufgefallen, dieses Jahr sehr viele Meisen. 
Aber immer noch keine Grünfinken ! Wo sind die ??


----------



## pema (28. Nov. 2014)

jolantha schrieb:


> Ja, ab mittag waren sie alle wieder da


Ist bei mir ähnlich, wenn es wirklich kalt und ekelig draußen ist, scheinen die Vögel ihre Reserven dadurch zu sparen, dass sie sich nicht so viel bewegen. Sobald die Sonne etwas raus kommt oder der Regen aufhört geht es richtig los.
Grünfinken habe ich von Jahr zu Jahr weniger beobachten können. Z.Zt. gar keine mehr
http://www.nabu.de/tiereundpflanzen/voegel/news/11213.html
Ich hoffe, dass sich der Bestand dieser schönen Vögel wieder erholt.
petra


----------



## Tanny (28. Nov. 2014)

Ich hatte letztes Jahr weniger Grünfinken. 
Dieses Jahr sind sie wieder in großer Zahl da 

LG
Kirstin


----------



## jolantha (28. Nov. 2014)

Petra, 
Danke für den Link, jetzt weiß ich wenigstens Bescheid 
Vielleicht kommen ja noch welche


----------



## Tottoabs (28. Nov. 2014)

jolantha schrieb:


> Petra,
> Danke für den Link, jetzt weiß ich wenigstens Bescheid
> Vielleicht kommen ja noch welche





> Seitdem trat die Krankheit in jedem Jahr wieder auf, sobald anhaltend sommerliche Temperaturen herrschen. „Die vermehrten Meldungen an den NABU weisen darauf hin, dass die Krankheit in diesem Jahr aufgrund des lange anhaltenden warmen Wetters wieder größere Ausmaße erreicht. Futter- und insbesondere Wasserstellen für Vögel sind gerade im Sommer ideale Ansteckungsherde, so dass ein kranker Vogel schnell andere Vögel infizieren kann.
> Als Trichomonaden-Infektionsquelle kommt neben dem direkten Kontakt der Tiere untereinander vor allem Trinkwasser an Futterstellen in Frage, in dem der Erreger bei sommerlich warmen Temperaturen bis zu 24 Stunden überleben kann.



Spricht wohl gegen Sommerfütterung


----------



## jolantha (29. Nov. 2014)

Tottoabs schrieb:


> Spricht wohl gegen Sommerfütterung


Totto, 
so ganz kann ich das nicht stehen lassen.
Dein Satz irritiert sehr. 
Nicht die Fütterung ist schuld, sondern die Tränken !!

Als Trichomonaden-Infektionsquelle kommt neben dem direkten Kontakt der Tiere untereinander vor allem Trinkwasser an Futterstellen in Frage


----------



## Tottoabs (29. Nov. 2014)

jolantha schrieb:


> Dein Satz irritiert sehr.
> Nicht die Fütterung ist schuld, sondern die Tränken !!


Mache dir nix vor. Trichomonaden sind   Geißeltierchen, also Einzeller, die sich aus eigener Kraft fortbewegen können. Wenn der Speichel auf ein Korn fällt oder ein Vogel am Fettring leckt oder ..... Übertragungswege sind einige möglich.
Das Wasser ist nicht die einzige, sondern nur eine der häufigsten Möglichkeiten. Da Vogeltränken in einigen Gärten stehen. Die Sommerfütterung ist eher so selten, dass da nicht weiter drauf eingegangen wird.


----------



## pema (30. Nov. 2014)

Hallo zusammen,
der (Sperber) sucht wie immer nur 'Lebendfutter' in meinem Garten.
Petra


----------



## Tanny (30. Nov. 2014)

Damit die Singvögel zumindest eine Chance gegen den Sperber bei meiner Mutter im Garten haben, 
habe ich letzten Montag mal gleich ihren vorm Küchenfenster frei stehenden Fütterer 
umdekoriert 

Die Oberseite hat jetzt "Taubenabwehrspitzen", damit der Sperber sich nicht mehr direkt auf 
dem Fütterer auf Ansitz begeben kann ...

...und im und um den Fütterer sind ein paar dornige Pflanzen (Ilex, Fichte und Brommbeere) in 
Töpfen drapiert, die wir dann im Frühjahr einpflanzen können. 

Seither fühlen sich die Vögel dort sichtlich geschützter 

          

...aber auf den Fotos muss man jetzt auch viel mehr suchen, um sie zu entdecken


----------



## pema (1. Dez. 2014)

Hallo zusammen,
die beiden kennen meine Sperber schon.
Petra


----------



## Flusi (1. Dez. 2014)

hallo Petra,
wie schaffst Du es denn, die so (!) vor die Linse zu kriegen? Du kannst ja wohl bei den Temperaturen schlecht dauernd "im Busch hocken" und auf günstige Momente warten. 
Bei uns ist an den Futterstellen ganz gut was los - nur mit den Fotos hapert es
LG Flusi


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (2. Dez. 2014)

Hi,

bei mir waren die Tage 2 dieser Exemplare im Garten am Kompost. Die beiden sind schon seit 3 Monaten öfters im Dorf unterwegs. Da es keine Krähen sind (sind größer als ein Mäusebussard) gehe ich davon aus das es junge Kolkraben sein könnten die sich einen neuen Lebensraum gesucht haben

MfG Frank


----------



## pema (2. Dez. 2014)

Flusi schrieb:


> wie schaffst Du es denn, die so (!) vor die Linse zu kriegen?


Ganz bequem von der Küche aus. Eine der Futterstellen ist  auf der Terrasse und die Sträucher, bzw. das Staudenbeet sind direkt daneben..... Außerdem hilft natürlich auch ein vernünftiges Tele.
@Frank
Wenn es wirklich Kolkraben sind: Herzlichen Glückwunsch
petra


----------



## pema (10. Dez. 2014)

Hallo zusammen,
z.Zt. mein Lieblingsfotomodell:
 

 
petra


----------



## laolamia (10. Dez. 2014)

zwar nicht an der futterstelle aber heute morgen hab ich auf einer wiese ca 20 silberreiher gesehen


----------



## jolantha (11. Dez. 2014)

Lao, und wo war Dein Fotoapparat ????


----------



## laolamia (11. Dez. 2014)

vielleicht morgen


----------



## StefanBO (12. Dez. 2014)

Da hier ja einige Vogelexperten zu finden sind, zwei Fragen:

Im August fiel mir in einiger Entfernung in der Futterstelle "Baum" ein Vogel auf, den ich nicht zuordnen kann. Hier ein Ausschnitt aus dem "Suppenzoom"-Foto:
  

Und dann im November, über dem Nistkasten, aus dem im Mai die Blaumeisen ausgeflogen sind:






bemerkte ich "auf einmal" ein weiteres Nest in der Weide. Welcher Vogel baut derartige Nester "so klein" und in nur ca. 3 Meter Höhe?


----------



## koile (12. Dez. 2014)

So wie er da sitzt , könnte es ein Kuckuck sein,

leider kann man die Brust nicht erkennen.

Aber es gibt ja hier im Forum einige Experten die mehr Wissen.


----------



## jolantha (12. Dez. 2014)

Gerd, ein Kuckuck baut kein eigenes Nest .


----------



## koile (12. Dez. 2014)

Da hast Du Recht,

aber hat der Vogel dort auch genistet ?

oder hat Stefan dort nur ein Nest entdeckt.


----------



## StefanBO (12. Dez. 2014)

Ein  Baum (Weide) steht bei mir im Garten, dort haben zunächst die Blaumeisen im Nistkasten gebrütet, viel später habe ich dort das andere Nest entdeckt, ohne dass mir der Vogel aufgefallen wäre, der es gebaut hat.

Der andere Baum steht so ca. 100 Meter entfernt am Parkrand.

Deshalb sprach ich von *zwei Fragen*:
1. Welcher Vogel ist auf dem Foto 1 abgebildet
2. Welcher Vogel baut sein Nest in der Art wie auf Foto 3 - solche "Astbauten" kenne ich sonst nur in deutlich größer und deutlich höher aus Baumwipfeln.


----------



## koile (12. Dez. 2014)

Es könnte sich dabei um das Nest der Heckenbraunelle handeln !

Schau mal bei W..i nach.


----------



## lollo (13. Dez. 2014)

Hallo,

mir scheint das Nistmaterial recht grob zu sein, kleine Äste. Wenn es überwiegend Ästchen sind könnte es eine Türkentaube gewesen sein.
Hatte vorm Haus dieses Jahr ein Pärchen in ca. 2,5 m Höhe im Baum, die wohl zum ersten mal versuchten zu brüten. Das Nest sah ähnlich aus.


----------



## toschbaer (13. Dez. 2014)

Hallo,
vielleicht eine Drossel die kein Wacholder verträgt und __ Eibisch nascht

LG
Friedhelm


----------



## Tanny (13. Dez. 2014)

so "unordentlich" in dn Baum gepappt bauen bei mir die kleineren Tauben ? 

...bzgl. des ersten Vogels: kann ich leider auch nicht idntifizieren, weil die Farben leider so schlecht zu erkennen sind.

Schöne Fotos 

LG
Kirstin


----------



## pema (13. Dez. 2014)

Hallo Stefan,
der abgebildete Vogel könnte eine Misteldrossel oder eine Singdrossel sein. Und bei dem Nest würde ich auf Türkentaube tippen - alles ohne Gewähr natürlich.
petra


----------



## Digicat (13. Dez. 2014)

Servus Stefan



StefanBO schrieb:


> Im August fiel mir in einiger Entfernung in der Futterstelle "Baum" ein Vogel auf, den ich nicht zuordnen kann. Hier ein Ausschnitt aus dem "Suppenzoom"-Foto:



Würde auch wie Gerd auf einen Kuckuck tippen.

Zum Nest fällt mir nix ein.

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## laolamia (13. Dez. 2014)

denke auch es ist ein kuckuck, die droseln sind kleiner.
hast du ihn __ fliegen sehen? wenn er gewippt ist ist es eindeutig

gruss marco


----------



## toschbaer (14. Dez. 2014)

kann sein!

Aber der,... ich will es nicht schreiben...
schaut EUCH den Schwanz an


der ist zu klein

lg


----------



## koile (14. Dez. 2014)

Nach Körperhaltung , und seiner Form und farbe sollte es ein Kuckuck sein ,
da wir kein besseres Bild haben, können wir jetzg noch über merere Seiten spekulieren ob
oder ob nicht.

Die Richtige Antwort ,kann letztendlich nur ein Ornithologe geben.


----------



## karsten. (14. Dez. 2014)

Mahlzeit 

schönen Sonntag


----------



## Christine (14. Dez. 2014)

Hallo Stefan, Kuckuck seh ich da keinen, ich tendiere eher zur Spottdrossel
http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/1/16/Mimus_polyglottos1.jpg


----------



## koile (14. Dez. 2014)

Hallo Christine , die Tribute von Panem lassen grüßen, 

ich gebe Die Recht auch die (könnte ) es sein !

Aber 100°tig bin ich noch nicht überzeugt .


----------



## maga_graz (14. Dez. 2014)

Zwar nicht an der Futterstelle, aber zumindest am Teich 

                 

Das freut die Fische...


----------



## StefanBO (14. Dez. 2014)

Hallo,


pema schrieb:


> der abgebildete Vogel könnte eine Misteldrossel oder eine Singdrossel sein. Und bei dem Nest würde ich auf Türkentaube tippen - alles ohne Gewähr natürlich.
> petra


vielen Dank für die zahlreichen Hinweise. Der Vogel war mir wegen seiner Größe aufgefallen, also schon deutlich größer als eine Amsel/Singdrossel - sonst wäre ich wohl auch nicht auf die Idee gekommen, aus der Entfernung ein Foto zu machen ... Und was sagt Wikipedia: "In Mitteleuropa ist die Misteldrossel die größte einheimische Drossel, die deutlich größer ist als beispielsweise die Amsel". Wieder was dazugelernt 

Und das mit der Taube wird dann wohl auch hinkommen - die scheinen diese stärkeren Zweige (statt Halmen) zum Nestbau zu benutzen.

Und ich habe noch mal nach den Fotos des Vogels geschaut - da gibt es noch mehr  und die sind wohl durch die Fensterseite mit dem Fliegennetz aufgenommen (und deswegen so kontrastarm) - hatte ich im Eifer des Gefechtes anscheinend gar nicht gemerkt


----------



## pema (29. Dez. 2014)

Vogelfutterkäfig für Dummys...
seit dem ich eine Amselinvasion in meinem Garten habe
 

und mein  kleiner Liebling   gar nicht mehr an die Mehlwürmer kam, habe ich mir  über eine Lösung für die Kleinen Gedanken gemacht.
Das Resultat war ein alter Fahrradkorb aus dem Keller - jetzt heißt es: wir müssen  - zumindest hier - draußen bleiben   , und die Kleinen kriegen auch was ab      .
Neben dem Rotkehlchen ist auch eine Heckenbraunelle ein regelmäßiger Besucher - mal schauen, wie lange die Meisen noch brauchen, bis sie sich trauen.
petra


----------



## laolamia (1. Jan. 2015)

wie kann man das jahr besser starten als mit einem sonnigen angeltag 
nur mit handy.....


----------



## Andreas A. (6. Jan. 2015)

Hallo,
die Futterstelle hat heute einen Schwarm Bergfinken angelockt. Zeitweise waren etwa 150 Bergfinken im Garten, die unter den Futterspendern nach herunter gefallenen Körnern suchten. Habe jetzt auch etwas auf den Boden gestreut, um noch mehr Bilder machen zu können.


----------



## Eva-Maria (6. Jan. 2015)

wow, wie schön Andreas!
Bergfinken hat es hier keine, schade.


----------



## pema (7. Jan. 2015)

Hallo Andreas,
schön sind diese Bergfinken...warum so viele auftauchen - vielleicht hat NABU recht  http://www.nabu.de/tiereundpflanzen/voegel/zugvoegel/kraniche/14589.html    . In dem Artikel werden die Bergfinken explizit erwähnt.

Ansonsten liebe Vogelfreunde: wir haben das Jahr 2015 - macht mal ein neues Thema auf.
Sonst müssen die Admins wieder mehr arbeiten.
petra


----------



## Eva-Maria (8. Jan. 2015)

hallo Petra,
danke für den link... wieder was gelernt


----------



## jolantha (9. Jan. 2015)

Stell mal für Alle den Link hier rein, um Futter selber herzustellen 

http://www.komitee.de/content/vogelschutz-praktisch/winterfütterung/vogelfutter-rezepte


----------



## samorai (9. Jan. 2015)

Hi Jo!
Bei mir fällt das Vogelfutter einfach von den Bäumen (Walnuss) !
Aufheben, trocknen, knacken und fertig. Fressen tuen die Piepies allein.
Ach so und eine Nuss lasse ich extra fallen für meine Amsel/ __ Star, bei mir gibt es keine Vögel 2. Klasse! Auch der hat seine Berechtigung am Futter. 
Wer zuerst kommt, kann sich satt fressen!

Gruß Ron!


----------



## Haegar (9. Jan. 2015)

Wir hatten gestern einen seltenen Gast (selten für mitten in Berlin!) an unsere Futterstelle.


----------



## samorai (9. Jan. 2015)

Hallo Häger!
Auf den erste Blick schaut mann erst in das Futterhaus( aber da war kein seltener Gast), dann sucht man (Tarnung ist alles) ..... gefunden......ein Fasanenweibchen....nicht schlecht der Specht.
Es gibt ein paar gute Dokus was Tiere in Groß-Städte zieht, ZDF-Info und andere Doku-Kanäle.

Gruß Ron!


----------



## Flusi (9. Jan. 2015)

hallo Anne,
danke für den (für mich) sehr nützlichen Link
Ich bemühe mich, den Vögeln möglichst das Richtige "aufzutischen", stelle aber fest, daß sie nur die dunkleren Körner fressen.
Habe bisher als Streufutter Mischungen -speziell für die Fütterung von Wildvögeln- aus dem Supermarkt gekauft. Das ignorieren die "kleinen Hucken" aber,  und lassen alle hellen Körner liegen. Diese beginnen in einer hängenden Station durch die Feuchtigkeit  schon zu keimen. (Bild folgt)
Na ja, dann gibt´s halt mehr beliebte Sachen und wir schau´n mal, was noch so geht (Anregung hab ich ja jetzt)
liebe Grüße, Flusi


----------



## jolantha (10. Jan. 2015)

Ron, sehr praktisch, eigener Vogelfutterbaum 

Flusi, freut mich, daß ich mal nützlich sein konnte 

Bei mir darf auch fressen, wer will, ohne Einschränkungen


----------



## pema (12. Jan. 2015)

samorai schrieb:


> Ach so und eine Nuss lasse ich extra fallen für meine Amsel/ __ Star, bei mir gibt es keine Vögel 2





jolantha schrieb:


> Bei mir darf auch fressen, wer will, ohne Einschränkungen


Hallo zusammen,
nur für den Fall, dass sich diese Beiträge auf meinen 'Fahrradkorb-Vogelfutterschutzkäfig' beziehen:
ich habe - mit der jetzt neuen Futterstelle - 5 Futterstellen im Garten. Elster, Eichelhäher (einer meiner Lieblinge), Tauben (wo kommen plötzlich all die Türkentauben her?) und alle anderen werden versorgt - und die Kleinen eben auch.
Aber wenn 17 Amseln (habe ich letztens morgens gezählt) sich um eine Hand voll Mehlwürmer prügeln, haben kleinere Vögel keine Chance...deshalb haben die zusätzlich eine geschützte Extrafutterstelle bekommen.
Also nichts mit 'Vögel 2. Klasse' - eher: noch mehr Futterstellen, damit alle ihren Teil abbekommen.
petra


----------



## Flusi (12. Jan. 2015)

hallo,
es ist ja vollkommen richtig, daß sie alle versorgt werden sollen, und auch wer zuerst kommt usw...
aber ich finde es trotzdem sehr anständig, wenn man den Kleinen und Schwächeren hilft...
(und das auch nicht nur beim Vögelfüttern)
 an Petra für die Fahrradkorbaktion - toll!
LG Flusi


----------

